#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Разрешено читать тибетские молитвы, ритуалы на русском языке!

## Дмитро

В январе этого года, представители нашего Центра Юндрун Бон во главе с Арта Ламой обратились к Его Святейшеству Менри Тридзину Ринпоче и Лопон Тензин Намдаку Ринпоче с вопросом:
«Можно ли последователям Учения Бон в России *читать традиционные тибетские тексты*: молитвы, восхваления, ритуалы, предварительные практики и т.п. не на тибетском языке (как это принято практически во всех общинах тибетского Буддизма), а *на родном русском языке?*». 
На что был получен однозначный утвердительный ответ: 
«*Да, конечно, именно так и надо!*». 
С чем всех и Поздравляем!!!

подробнее на сайте www.bon-po.ru

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (20.02.2010), Иван Денисов (19.02.2010), Кузьмич (19.02.2010), лесник (26.02.2010), Надежда Хабичевская (30.01.2014), Ринчен Намгьял (20.02.2010), Эделизи (02.09.2013)

----------


## Дмитро

Интересно, как к этому относятся в общинах тибетского Буддизма?

----------


## Rushny

> Интересно, как к этому относятся в общинах тибетского Буддизма?


Я вам не скажу за все общины...
В принципе, должны бы относится так, как учил Будда: проповедовать его Дхарму на родных для слушателей языках. 
Но здесь появляется как минимум 2 проблемы:
1. Перевод. Точных, адекватных и неискаженных переводов мало не только на "общепонятном", но и на английском. 
2. Особенности практики. Здесь имеется ввиду, что произнесение на тибетском отнимает меньше времени (аргумент для ленивых йогов). А еще считается, что тибетское произнесение несет в себе "благословение линии передачи".

----------

Homer (20.02.2010)

----------


## Naldjorpa

Мы Учителя спрашивали, он сказал что молитвы можно читать на русском, а мантры и некоторые части, типа подношений и т.д. на языке оригинала. Но в коллективных практиках, на хуралах и т.д. используется тибетский текст для ритма, ибо перевсти молитвы на русский в стихотворной форме -  в ущерб смыслу, кажется был уже такой опыт.
Про благословение линии тоже верно, поэтому если есть время, лучше читать на двух языках поочереди =).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Оптимальный вариант —выучить тибетский и читать на тибетском. Это и экономит время, и несёт благословение линии передачи, и сохраняет стихотворную форму, и сделает доступным смысл того, что вы читаете!

----------

Dondhup (20.02.2010), Naldjorpa (20.02.2010), Владимир Николаевич (26.01.2019), Маша_ла (20.02.2010), Эделизи (02.09.2013), Юань Дин (20.02.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Интересно, как к этому относятся в общинах тибетского Буддизма?


ЕС Далай-лама постоянно говорит что конечно на русском надо (на родном всмысле языке), кроме мантр естественно.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

По поводу "благословения" - согласно Александру Берзину, "благословение" это тоже  не совсем верный перевод, и больший смысл отражает слово "вдохновение", поэтому мне кажется не зная тибетского языка, вдохновение всёже проще получить от чтения со смыслом.  :Smilie:

----------


## Naldjorpa

Хм... так мы то от Уителя вдохновение получаем чтоли? О_о... А я думал благую энергию, очищающую омрачения и успокаивающую припятствия... Мы же не скажем "Получил вдохновение на передачу такой-то линии..." или "Силой вдохновения Падмасамбхавы!" =)

----------


## Dondhup

Его Святейшество никогда бы не призвал профанировать Дхарму опираясь в практике на некачественные переводы молит и садхан.

На тибетский язык канон переводили лет 400, фактически был сконструирован язык Дхарым отличающийся от обыденной речи, молитвы и садханы составляли великие Учителя.
Например текст гуру-йоги Лама чопа в линии гелуг составил Панчен лама и при чтении используются специальные мелодии не сансарического происхождения. 
Есть ли такие лоцавы такого уровня реализации как например Марпа или такие йогины как воплощение Майтреи Панчен лама среди русскоговорящих? Кто готов взять на себя ответственность и адекватно перевести текст садханы или гуру-йоги, что бы преследовался не только смысл но и ритм, мелодия?

Благословение линии преемственности и монахов и йогинов которые достигли реализации практикуя на основании того или иного текста чрезвычайно важно,о чем например говорил геше Чжамьян КЬенце.

При ежедневной практике текст садханы и ее смысл легко выучивается наизусть, собственно текст является опорой для медитации.

----------

Karma Sherab (20.02.2010), Naldjorpa (20.02.2010), Артем Тараненко (21.02.2010), Вова Л. (20.02.2010), Маша_ла (20.02.2010), Шаман (07.11.2014), Юань Дин (20.02.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Хм... так мы то от Уителя вдохновение получаем чтоли? О_о...


А Вас разве поведение, речь, учение Учителя  и то что его слова по приемственности восходят к Будде и т.п не вдохновляют?




> А я думал благую энергию, очищающую омрачения и успокаивающую припятствия... Мы же не скажем "Получил вдохновение на передачу такой-то линии..." или "Силой вдохновения Падмасамбхавы!" =)


Что Вы подразумеваете под энергией? И как сочетается _"от Учителя получаем  благую энергию, очищающую омрачения и успокаивающую припятствия..."_ например с таким знаменитым выражением:
_"Водою будды не смывают скверны, страдания существ рукой не унимают, не переносят опыт свой в других - Учением об истине существ освобождают"_?

Есть даже такая статья, к сожалению ещё не переведённая на русский:
"Inspiration (“Blessings”) and Its Relation to Mantras and Oral Transmission"
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...ry=inspiration

Там подробно рассматривается этот термин и его применение.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Его Святейшество никогда бы не призвал профанировать Дхарму опираясь в практике на некачественные переводы молит и садхан.


Конечно он не призывал ничего профанировать  :Smilie: 
Он просто говорит что надо на родном языке. Также он был рад, когда на его учении которое он давал русским ученикам, "Сутра сердца" звучала на русском языке.

----------

Asanga (21.02.2010), Caddy (20.02.2010)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Его Святейшество никогда бы не призвал профанировать Дхарму опираясь в практике на некачественные переводы молит и садхан.
> 
> На тибетский язык канон переводили лет 400, фактически был сконструирован язык Дхарым отличающийся от обыденной речи, молитвы и садханы составляли великие Учителя.
> Например текст гуру-йоги Лама чопа в линии гелуг составил Панчен лама и при чтении используются специальные мелодии не сансарического происхождения. 
> Есть ли такие лоцавы такого уровня реализации как например Марпа или такие йогины как воплощение Майтреи Панчен лама среди русскоговорящих? Кто готов взять на себя ответственность и адекватно перевести текст садханы или гуру-йоги, что бы преследовался не только смысл но и ритм, мелодия?
> 
> Благословение линии преемственности и монахов и йогинов которые достигли реализации практикуя на основании того или иного текста чрезвычайно важно,о чем например говорил геше Чжамьян КЬенце.
> 
> При ежедневной практике текст садханы и ее смысл легко выучивается наизусть, собственно текст является опорой для медитации.



да, именно так. Кроме того, появляется хороший стимул в изучении еще одного иностранного языка. А занять голову полезными вещами и изучением всегда лучше, чем...

----------

Dondhup (20.02.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Мы же не скажем "Получил вдохновение на передачу такой-то линии..." или "Силой вдохновения Падмасамбхавы!" =)


Возможно можно сказать "Вдохновлены передачей такой-то линии" и "Вдохновлены силой Падмасамбхавой", но тут я не уверен, эти вопросы хорошо рассмотрены в выше приведённой статье.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

молитвы на тибетском намолены если можно так сказать, и есть особая сила благословения линии преемственности, поэтому хорошо будет читать по тибетски. иногда на своем языке для понимания. чередовать получается будет хорошо. иногда по тиб. иногда по русски.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Само собой если будет изучен тибетский язык то это хорошо,
но был вопрос "как к этому относятся в общинах тибетского Буддизма" и был ответ, процитирую с другой ветки Нико:

"Его Святейшество Далай-лама на октябрьских учениях в Дхарамсале, отвечая на связанный с этой темой вопрос, сказал, что тексты садхан лучше читать на своём родном языке, за исключением мантр, которые несут в себе особую силу именно потому, что санскрит -- священный язык. Обосновал Его Святейшество это тем, что мы повторяем эти тексты ежедневно с одной только целью -- чтобы вникать в их смысл. Если же смысл не понимать, то повторение садхан становится бессмысленным занятием, отметил он. "

----------


## Маша_ла

Я лично вполне себе обхожусь текстами на английском, в переводе Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина. А вот его сестра, Джецун Кушог, сказала нам учить тибетский и читать садханы на тибетском, даже если не понимаем пока смысла. В тексте есть тибетский, потом англ. буквы - произношение по тибетски, потом - англ. перевод. Так вот, предлагается читать по тибетски англ. транслитерацию и следить за смыслом в подстрочнике. Это сложно для начала.. Но потом.. Когда все поют одним мотивом тексты на тибетском.. Это оч. круто. 
Т.е., ежедневная садхана м.б. и на родном языке. Но особые песнопения- цог, молитвы некоторые, все же, наверное, необходимо читать по тибетски и следить за смыслом, разумеется.
Да, много работы. А кому щас легко? Тогда уж лучше правда, выучить потихоньку тибетский и читать тексты в оригинале. Тем более, что переводам с тибетского, кого-либо, кроме оч. опытных переводчиков, одобренных учителями или же самих учителей, я лично, вообще совсем не доверяю в плане достоверности. Правда  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (20.02.2010), Homer (20.02.2010), Доржик (21.02.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2010), Юань Дин (20.02.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Человек средних способностей осваивает чтение краткой садханы и гуру-йоги по транскрипции с одновременным запоминанием смысла примерно за 2 месяца при условии ежедневной практики.
Что касается переводов, то тибетцев знающих русский в совершенстве я не встречал.
Буряты 300 лет практиковали по тибетски и среди них были махасиддхи.

----------

Маша_ла (20.02.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

"Его Святейшество Далай-лама на октябрьских учениях в Дхарамсале, отвечая на связанный с этой темой вопрос, сказал, что тексты садхан лучше читать на своём родном языке, за исключением мантр, которые несут в себе особую силу именно потому, что санскрит -- священный язык. Обосновал Его Святейшество это тем, что мы повторяем эти тексты ежедневно с одной только целью -- чтобы вникать в их смысл. Если же смысл не понимать, то повторение садхан становится бессмысленным занятием, отметил он. "
---------
Насколько я понимаю садхана повторяется как основа для медитации.
И опять же Его Святейшество не сказал что нужно пользоваться любыми переводами, я знаю только одного переводчика в России который переводит тексты молитв на русский и призывает к чтению его переводов, и знаю переводчиков на мой взгляд более высоко уровня которые этого не делают.

Вы сами какую либо садхану практикуете и как долго?

----------


## Юань Дин

К слову, помню, нам разрешали проводить пуджу долгой жизни на основе текстов "Лама Чопа" и "Кхандро Денщук" частично на русском. Только основные важные моменты мы пели на тибетском языке.

Вообще, я всегда ратую за то, чтобы в религии службы всегда велись на языках ее основателей. В том же христианстве постоянное мелодичное повторение Иисусовой молитвы "Κύριε Ἰησοῦ Χριστέ, Υἱέ τοῦ Θεοῦ, ἐλέησόν με τὸν ἁμαρτωλόν" (так, как ее практикуют афонские монахи) вводит в особое состояние. А эта же молитва на русском языке не столь мелодична и эффект уже не тот.
А как красиво звучит месса на латыни в Ватикане! О! А у нас в католическом соборе ее поют на русском языке (КЦ разрешила), так уже нельзя насладиться красотой слога.

Мусульмане в этом плане молодцы. Арабский язык (язык, на котором Аллах сниспослал Муххамеду (мир ему) Коран) считается сакральным. И каждый из 1,6 млрд. мусульман обязан его знать. Коран по-хорошему читается только на нем, иначе теряется смысл текста и красота слога (Коран на оригинале написан в стихах).
Тоже и у нас.

----------

Доржик (21.02.2010), Чиффа (21.02.2010)

----------


## Юань Дин

К тому же, изучение иностранных языков в течение всей жизни - хорошая профилактика склероза. Врачи говорят. А что как не желание изучить язык своей религии - хороший стимул заняться изучением иностранного языка.

----------

Dondhup (22.11.2014), Ersh (20.02.2010), Naldjorpa (20.02.2010), Маша_ла (21.02.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2010)

----------


## Rushny

> Вообще, я всегда ратую за то, чтобы в религии службы всегда велись на языках ее основателей.


Если дословно следовать этому ратованию, мы плавно втянемся в бесполезную дискуссию о том, какой язык нам надо учить. Одни будут аргументированно ратовать за тибетский. Другие, не менее аргументировано, за санскрит. Третьи вполне обоснованно напомнят, что Будда, как основатель того, что мы сейчас зовем "религией", говорил на одном из диалектов санскрита, и найдется немало спорщиков, приводящих убедительные аргументы относительно того или иного из этих диалектов. Потом вмешаются братья тхеравадины и заявят права на пали...
Будды ради, закройте это обсуждение! 
Все равно привыкшим сызмальства к славянским и европейским языкам учить односложный тибетский - всю жизнь на лингвистику положить. А санскрит, хоть и ближе фонетически и многие слова вообще без перевода понятны, зато остальные имеют десятки самых разных значений в самых разных контекстах...

----------

Доржик (21.02.2010), куру хунг (20.02.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Интересно, как к этому относятся в общинах тибетского Буддизма?


В общем и целом положительно, если в переводе удастся сохранить внешний, внутренний и тайный смыслы. Ну и, опять же, в призываниях используются слова, которые, например, известны охранителям и пробуждают их воспоминания о самайях. 

Но по сути встречал такую методу, когда, например, особо важный текст читается n-раз + на русском, поскольку в ритуале важно не только правильно пропеть, но и понимать что ж ты поешь.

Так что по сути - ничего нового

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В конечном счете по-большому тибетцы молились на тибетском, не на санскрите. но это не может означать что тибетцы не достигали успеха. получается что главное смысл.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.02.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (21.02.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> В конечном счете по-большому тибетцы молились на тибетском, не на санскрите. но это не может означать что тибетцы не достигали успеха. получается что главное смысл.


Конечно главное смысл. Иначе получается все равно, что заучивать наизусть/читать сутры и совершенно не понимать о чем они. 
Делать что-то _без_ понимания _смысла_ - _бессмысленно_
Чистая семантика  :Smilie:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.02.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (10.03.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

меня еще всегда интерисовал вопрос с лунгами. На русском лунг получить не у кого, поэтому я для себя решил - тибетский, потом подстрочник, сначал по очереди, а по мере привыкания - одновременно, особенно если мелодия позволяет.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

К тому же хорошо если действительно учить язык, а если не зная языка читать подстрочник, то даже смысл от чтения "благословенных тибетских текстов" теряется, т.к. такое "произношение" получиться что и тибетцы не поймут, и в чём тогда смысл?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> такое "произношение" получиться что и тибетцы не поймут


Подстрочник должен быть хороший, конечно, а ещё во время передачи нужно внимательно послушать произношение ламы.
А вообще, меня однажды очень мучал вопрос о правильном произношении тибетских текстов, и не успел я его задать, лама рассказал притчу о женщине, которая читала практику 20 Тар вместо 21, и прокомментировал её примерно так: как вы вначале научились, так лучше и читать. Если потом вам покажется, что ваше произношение неправильное, и вы захотите его исправить (например, встретите ламу, который произносит слова с другим акцентом), ваши заслуги от начитывания текста нужно будет считать заново. И вообще, не следует загоняться этим, главное —намерение.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В конечном счете по-большому тибетцы молились на тибетском, не на санскрите. но это не может означать что тибетцы не достигали успеха. получается что главное смысл.


Эммм, может я, конечно, ламер в знании текстов практик, но, насколько я помню, там и тибетский по-большому, и санскрит по-маленькому, и язык Уддияны, даже кусочки языка дакини встречаются (например "Единственного Сына всех Будд" вспомним). Вероятно это кому-нибудь нужно.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Подстрочник должен быть хороший, конечно, а ещё во время передачи нужно внимательно послушать произношение ламы.


Не зная языка, по любому подстрочнику произношение полностью не повторить. 




> И вообще, не следует загоняться этим, главное —намерение.


И когда интересно будет лучше намерение, при произношении на родном языке, или копируя непонятные звуки хоть и зная их примерный смысл из подстрочника.? Для каких-то особых моментов ведь и существуют мантры которые остаются неизменными.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Эммм, может я, конечно, ламер в знании текстов практик, но, насколько я помню, там и тибетский по-большому, и санскрит по-маленькому, и язык Уддияны, даже кусочки языка дакини встречаются (например "Единственного Сына всех Будд" вспомним). Вероятно это кому-нибудь нужно.


Если Вы про тот санскрит которым написаны мантры в практиках, так их и не говорят переводить, мантры остаются как есть.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

И вобще тогда надо подумать, для чего мы практикуем, для преобразования ума, или для общения с некоторыми реально существующими сущностями? Если второе, то действительно, смысл не нужен...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если Вы про тот санскрит которым написаны мантры в практиках, так их и не говорят переводить, мантры остаются как есть.


Ну как-то так. Хотя вполне можно представить себе название Дордже-Гуру мантра без потери смысла.  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И вобще тогда надо подумать, для чего мы практикуем, для преобразования ума, или для общения с некоторыми реально существующими сущностями? Если второе, то действительно, смысл не нужен...


Ну уж не для преобразования ума-то точно.  :Smilie:  Хотя не сказал бы, что сутью практики является пообщаться с кем-либо, даже трижды просветленным.  :Smilie:  Нужно и смысл понимать и делать практику так, как тебе было передано.Если на тибетском - значит на тибетском. Если с в "ЕСВБ" есть пару строк на языке дакини - значит это кому-нибудь нужно. наставления, вероятно, не от балды пишутся.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Ну уж не для преобразования ума-то точно.  Хотя не сказал бы, что сутью практики является пообщаться с кем-либо, даже трижды просветленным.


А для чего тогда практикуем?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Эммм, может я, конечно, ламер в знании текстов практик, но, насколько я помню, там и тибетский по-большому, и санскрит по-маленькому, и язык Уддияны, даже кусочки языка дакини встречаются (например "Единственного Сына всех Будд" вспомним). Вероятно это кому-нибудь нужно.


Это в садханах тантрических практик, но в сутрах идет тибетский без санскрита.

----------


## Нико

> Ну уж не для преобразования ума-то точно.


 :Smilie:  

Хмм... Улыбнуло.

----------

Артем Тараненко (21.02.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А для чего тогда практикуем?


Хороший вопрос. вроде как для достижения полного освобождения на благо всех живых существ. Хотя за других отвечать не возьмусь, поскольку встречал тех, кто практикует, чтобы Тара дала ему/ей квартиру в Москве, чтобы дальнейшая практика была более эффективной.  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Хороший вопрос. вроде как для достижения полного освобождения на благо всех живых существ.


Ну а по пути к освобождению с умом/сознанием происходят изменения?  :Smilie: 
Можно ещё вспомнить такое высказывание Будды (?если не ошибаюсь):
_"Не совершай недобродетельных поступков, совершай добродетельные. Покори  и усмири свой ум. Это и есть мое учение"_

----------


## Asanga

Читать по тибетски, не зная этого языка, и при этом думать по русски - абсурд. 
 Кирти Ценшаб Ринпоче также говорил, что необходимо читая понимать смысл, а что до санскрита, так он даже рекомендовал коренные слоги мантр также визуализировать русскими буквами. 
Я склонен поверить учителю Далай-Ламы.
Не смотря на это сам учу тибетский и стремлюсь читать тексты, знаю множество компетентных переводчиков, которые также не смотря на свое знание практикуют используя русский язык.
Дондуп ла, тебе предупреждение за грубость в посте №9.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.02.2010), Доржик (21.02.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (10.03.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (22.02.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну а по пути к освобождению с умом/сознанием происходят изменения? 
> Можно ещё вспомнить такое высказывание Будды (?если не ошибаюсь):
> _"Не совершай недобродетельных поступков, совершай добродетельные. Покори  и усмири свой ум. Это и есть мое учение"_


Так и я про то. Покори и преобразуй - несколько разные вещи. У меня просто перед глазами встал этот самый умопреобразователь с преображенным умом на пару. Ну простите мне живость воображения.  :Smilie: 

"Кирти Ценшаб Ринпоче также говорил, что необходимо читая понимать смысл, а что до санскрита, так он даже рекомендовал коренные слоги мантр также визуализировать русскими буквами."

ЧННР пошел дальше. Он предложил визуализировать вместо слогов цветные шарики, и потихонечку учиться, учиться и еще раз учиться.  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

А мне кажется, вопрос вообще неправильно стоит.
Лучше читать переводы? Конечно же.
Есть переводы? Нуууу,  вы знаете... Как бы.. Нету переводов. Сорри.
Для того, чтобы перевести - необходимо допрежь решить массу принципиальных проблем *подхода* к данной проблеме. К примеру - переводить ли слово "Будда"? Тибетцы - перевели, причем довольно затейливо - придумали новую комбинацию слов. Но вроде все уже привыкли говорить "Будда"... Но... И так далее. "Высокий стиль" в русском языке неизбежно приведет к использованию псевдохристианской лексики,  и начнется "Кармапа, внемли!" :Cool:  
Не будем говорить о том, что "лоцзава должен обладать реализацией" - т.к. кто же может померить чужую реализацию? Но вот принципиальная позиция должна быть, каким-то образом, выработана. И боюсь, что это вопрос скорее времени, чем усилий...

----------

Вова Л. (23.02.2010), Ондрий (23.02.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

2Asanga - а я слышал прямо противолоположное мнение, и тоже от Лхарампы, но другого
 :Wink:  /Вася, за чо ты Дондуба то так? Он там ни грамма грубости не написал/
---------

Не скажу за состояние других школ в россии с цетрализацией переводов, не знаю. А у нас бывает, что садханы переведены разными толмачами в нескольких весьма разных экземплярах. И чего делать? Какой именно учить наизусть учить? Некоторые поступают так - учат тот, который раздали на "этом ванге". А я не могу пользоваться переводом, если он кривой. Пользуюсь теми, которые лучше (большое спасибо тем, кто над ними трудится!).

Но это все равно бардак! Лама ваш (наш, их) - НЕ МОЖЕТ верифицировать первод, т.к. банально русиша не знает (в отличие от инглиша).

А некоторые, видя этот бардельник, плюют и учат на тибецком - глядя как все происходит у учащихся в дацанах (метода для монгольских народов замечательно описана у Позднеева), фактически параллеля занятия с изучением самого языка.

Однако можно смело сказать только одно и это факт: прошло 20 лет, а тиб. ламы не спешат учить русский.

Спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих. Надо языки учить.

----------


## Asanga

На мой взгляд причина в том что очень часто критикуют переводы текстов не в том, что они недостаточного качества, а просто в том, что многим просто страшно признаться, что есть переводы текстов, и потерять ту загадочность при чтении на тибетском, все равно что в какой-то момент оказаться раздетым. Почему?
А потому, что тогда придется действительно заняться медитацией, а чтение на тибетском, очень удачно отвлекает.
Вот еще часто используют доводы в реализованности тибетских лоцзав и времени которое потратили тибетцы на переводы текстов. Про реализованность это верно, но это общий вопрос касающийся вообще реализованности современных практикующих. 
Я слышал истории о том как, когда А.Кугявичус переводил Ламрим, и когда был сложный момент, не поддающийся переводу, он садился в созерцание на Чже Цонкапу, и приходило решение перевода. Очень часто это были моменты, которые даже сами тибетцы не могли объяснить, но услышав перевод Альгидаса, говорили, -"да, да про это здесь написано"
Опять же касательно вопроса времени, - прямо так себе и представляю, как один тибетец другому говорит, нет не буду я этот текст читать по тибетски, еще 400 лет не прошло, а только 250. Самим то не смешно?
Что вообще за проблема с текстами, когда основное в буддизме, это не чтение, а медитация, дальше вопрос в том, как мы получаем опыт проникновения в смысл учений, наверняка в основном это устные наставления. Если бы меня не устраивал вариант перевода, я бы лучше в тишине помедитировал, чем бубнить себе что-нибудь на тибетском. Об этом многие учителя говорят, что раньше практикующие перед рецитацией мантры много медитировали, а сейчас все больше стараются мантры читать.
Потом сейчас все-таки не начало 90-х, когда был только изданный 1-й том Ламрима, и об остальном можно было действительно получить только устные наставления, за которыми надо было еще и в Индию уехать.

----------

Caddy (23.02.2010), Karadur (23.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (24.02.2010), Дечен Чедрон (23.02.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

> На мой взгляд причина в том что очень часто критикуют переводы текстов не в том, что они недостаточного качества, а просто в том, что многим просто страшно признаться, что есть переводы текстов, и потерять ту загадочность при чтении на тибетском, все равно что в какой-то момент оказаться раздетым.


Жуть! Для полного погружения еще нужно обязательно дома готовить соленый чай с маслом, одеваца в тиб.халатег и давится цампой. Ага..)))




> А потому, что тогда придется действительно заняться медитацией, а чтение на тибетском, очень удачно отвлекает.


А в качестве теории не рассматривали проблему, когда в русс. переводе есть откровенные ошибки, терминологические кадавры и пропуски? Как с этим быть? Я такое видел сплошь и рядом.

Не нужно выдавать за абсолютную истину то, что некие ламы в некое время некоторой группе говорили нечто. Другие ламы в другое время и другим людям говорят другое.

Если человек ставит себе целью изучение тиб. - то лучше сразу совмещать тиб. прочтение и подстрочник. Если нет - остается только верить "своему любимому" переводчику. И дело с концом.

----------------------
рекомендую все-таки почитать путевые записки Позднеева относительно весьма эффективного способа обучения монголов в дацанах. Ведь проблема-то абсолютно таже самая! Они ж не тибецы. А все у них получается. Загадка, да?  :Wink: 

UPD:: вообще странная теория про подмены практики. Если ум отвлекается, то он тоже самое будет замечательно делать и на русском тексте.

----------

Вова Л. (23.02.2010), Маша_ла (23.02.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Читать по тибетски, не зная этого языка, и при этом думать по русски - абсурд. 
> Кирти Ценшаб Ринпоче также говорил, что необходимо читая понимать смысл, а что до санскрита, так он даже рекомендовал коренные слоги мантр также визуализировать русскими буквами. 
> Я склонен поверить учителю Далай-Ламы.


А я от Тхрангу Ринпоче (учителя 17-го Кармапы ) слышал совсем другое (по поводу слогов), что все буквы визуализировать нужно на тибетском. 




> Я слышал истории о том как, когда А.Кугявичус переводил Ламрим, и когда был сложный момент, не поддающийся переводу, он садился в созерцание на Чже Цонкапу, и приходило решение перевода.


Тибетский, на котором написаны тектсы без комментариев правильно перевести очень трудно - все очень сжато, на многое нужны объяснения, что тут имеется ввиду, что тут. Если переводчик не реализовыный, или если рядом с ним ни сидит лама, у которого можно все уточнить, то пусть он медитирует хоть Цонкапу, хоть на Далай ламу, где гарантия, что решение, которое к нему приходит не из его собственного омраченного сознания?

----------


## Legba

> Что вообще за проблема с текстами, когда основное в буддизме, это не чтение, а медитация, дальше вопрос в том, как мы получаем опыт проникновения в смысл учений, наверняка в основном это устные наставления. Если бы меня не устраивал вариант перевода, я бы лучше в тишине помедитировал, чем бубнить себе что-нибудь на тибетском.


О, золотые слова. Но, есть важный момент. Текст, как ни крути - опора для медитации. Допустим, мы даже вообще отбросили литургику - и только медитируем, но хотя-бы назвать-то Йидамов как-то надо. И вот тут начинается - хорошо еще, если "Любящие Глаза"... А ежели "Алмазная Свиноматка"?! А если "Кровопийца с шестопером"?!! Думается, и в медитации при таких раскладах будет сплошной хэвиметал. Ну, скажете Вы, это же крайности... Но ведь эти переводы предлагались на полном серьезе, людьми взрослыми и вменяемыми.

----------

Dondhup (24.02.2010), Homer (23.02.2010), Rushny (23.02.2010), Маша_ла (24.02.2010), Ондрий (23.02.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Есть переводы? Нуууу,  вы знаете... Как бы.. Нету переводов. Сорри.


Почему нету? Есть какие-то. Может, и кривые, но смысл доносят. Хотя "алмазные свиноматки" -- это перегиб, конечно. И, главное, что это только начало. Будут и более качественные переводы, по мере того, как переводящие будут набираться квалификации. Не боги горшки обжигают...
Я вот смотрю тенденцию роста качественности переводов на англ. язык. Лет тридцать назад это тоже был в основном ужас, с использованием странной лексики. Сейчас -- уже все точно и читабельно. Так и в России будет, это ПРОЦЕСС....






> Для того, чтобы перевести - необходимо допрежь решить массу принципиальных проблем *подхода* к данной проблеме. К примеру - переводить ли слово "Будда"? Тибетцы - перевели, причем довольно затейливо - придумали новую комбинацию слов. Но вроде все уже привыкли говорить "Будда".


В русском языке, ИМХО, Будда останется Буддой, и незачем переводить его как-то хитроумно, типа "Очищенный-реализованный". В русском языке многие санкритские термины уместно оставлять как есть. Ибо многие языковые корни, этимологически, у обоих языков общие.




> .. Но... И так далее. "Высокий стиль" в русском языке неизбежно приведет к использованию псевдохристианской лексики,  и начнется "Кармапа, внемли!"


А вот это -- вопрос из вопросов. Давно хотела спросить мнение участников БФ, каким стилем уместнее переводить сутры или тибетские тексты 14 века -- устаревшим архаичным языком или же современным? 

Кстати, Легпа, а как бы ты перевел Кармапа кьенно?

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (10.03.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

> ....Не боги горшки обжигают...
> Я вот смотрю тенденцию роста качественности переводов на англ. язык. Лет тридцать назад это тоже был в основном ужас, с использованием странной лексики. Сейчас -- уже все точно и читабельно. Так и в России будет, это ПРОЦЕСС....


Все верно, полагаю "там" процесс все-таки шел с обеих сторон - тибетцы тоже учат англ., а не только переводчики - тибецкий. Поэтому и эффективность и верифицированность переводов имеет место быть.

У нас сейчас с этим никак. Просто никак. Хуже всего (а чаще всего так и происходит), когда переводчик самостоятельно придумывает таких терминологических кадавров, что "Кровопийца со Свиноматкой" покажется просто милым юмором. Не буду приводить примеры, хорошие и уважаемые люди могут обидеться (я не про вас, Нико  :Wink: , у вас нормальные переводы, некоторыми в практике пользуюсь до сих пор, большое вам спасибо за труд!). 

Хорошо, когда переводчик хотя бы калькирует *устоявшуюся лексику* англ. переводов. Там хоть некая школа и традиция *уже* есть, да и не на ровном месте она возникла - поработали ученые филологи хорошо. У нас тоже так было, да все сплыло - в СПб лет 100 назад. Рудой вот только еще держался классики и качества. Хорошего ему перерождения! Остальное - просто ужос летящий на крыльях ночи)))

----------


## Нико

> Все верно, полагаю "там" процесс все-таки шел с обеих сторон - тибетцы тоже учат англ., а не только переводчики - тибецкий. Поэтому и эффективность и верифицированность переводов имеет место быть.


Вы знаете, тибетцев, могущих квалифицированно переводить тексты на анг. яз., до сих пор очень мало. Могу порекомендовать Тхубтена Джинпу, переводчика Е.С. Далай-ламы -- это класс! Ещё -- Согьял Ринпоче, Ситу Ринпоче -- но последний просто очень хорошо излагает Дхарму на английском, устно, насчёт письменных его переводов не знаю..
Есть еще один мой учитель в Дхарамсале, Тензин Цепаг, он тоже специалист высшего класса. Сейчас переводит устно Далай-ламу. 

А так, мне кажется, все -- стараниями инглишменов произошло. Конечно, при участии высоких тибетских учителей в качестве комментаторов.
Мой личный и высший авторитет -- профессор Джеффри Хопкинс из ун-та Вирджинии. Лучше его не знаю...




> У нас сейчас с этим никак. Просто никак. Хуже всего (а чаще всего так и происходит), когда переводчик самостоятельно придумывает таких терминологических кадавров, что "Кровопийца со Свиноматкой" покажется просто милым юмором. Не буду приводить примеры, хорошие и уважаемые люди могут обидеться


Не говорите: никак. Люди учатся, работа идет. Постепенно кривые термины тоже уйдут в лету, и будет все нормально, хотелось бы верить....




> Хорошо, когда переводчик хотя бы калькирует *устоявшуюся лексику* англ. переводов. Там хоть некая школа и традиция *уже* есть, да и не на ровном месте она возникла - поработали ученые филологи хорошо.


Не всю английскую лексику хорошо калькировать на русский. Хотя во многом это может быть приемлемо, лучше, чем странные русские анахронизмы....




> У нас тоже так было, да все сплыло - в СПб лет 100 назад. Рудой вот только еще держался классики и качества. Хорошего ему перерождения! Остальное - просто ужос летящий на крыльях ночи)))


Я повторяю свой вопрос: лучше ли переводить старинные тибетские и санскр. тексты на современном русском языке, или лучше "держаться старинного стиля", хм?

----------


## Legba

От тож, я и говорю - процесс. Конечно же, лучше "Будду", "парамиты" и прочее - оставлять на санскрите - но это ведь ИМХО, за которое нет особых аргументов. Когда время освятит эту ситуацию - все будут пожимать плечами и говорить - "ну так уж вышло". Что до архаизмов - я бы не использовал. Странно они звучат... (Далее - личный прогон) и увеличивают дистанцию между садханой и жизнью. То есть вот тут мы о высоком думаем, о святом, а тут уж бытовуха - извините. И никак это с Дхармой, а особенно с Тайной Мантрой не коррелируется. А как перевести - не знаю...  Это ведь не "слушай меня" - собственно ведь "слушанья" как такового нет. "Думай обо мне"? Типо, он забыл, а ты так ненавязчиво напомнил? :Cool:  Не знаю - слишком большой смысловой пласт - перевод сузит его по-любому.

----------

Rushny (23.02.2010)

----------


## Нико

"Помни обо мне" -- не проканает?

----------


## Ондрий

> Не говорите: никак. Люди учатся, работа идет. Постепенно кривые термины тоже уйдут в лету, и будет все нормально, хотелось бы верить....


Повторю - никак. Вот когда выучатся - тогда и.. (в Гомане учатся русскоговорящие или учились, Жигжид, например - уважаю весьма, но его одного не хватит на всех, Бем еще есть - достойный *весьма* ачарья и, пожалуй, все) /да, да ... я знаю фамилии других переводчиков, слушал их и считаю, что это*никуда не годиться совсем*, вас Нико я тут не обсуждаю, уже писал/ {говорю только за Гелуг}

Это вопрос не только времени, но и усилий. Чем больше людей проходят классическое обучение, тем лучше. Критической массы качества этот процесс пока не достиг (за буквально единичными исключениями)




> Я повторяю свой вопрос: лучше ли переводить старинные тибетские и санскр. тексты на современном русском языке, или лучше "держаться старинного стиля", хм?


Я исключительно за язык, которыми писали Минаев, Розенберг, Обермиллер, и т.д... + Рудой и Островская. Вы понимаете о чем я. Иные варианты меня печалят.

----------


## Ондрий

Немного добавки к мыслям:

Я вот не понимаю целей уподобления "былинному стилю". Зачем? Текст понятнее не станет, а еще хуже - будут неверные коннотации из-за неизбежного христианского налёта.

Еще больше я не понимаю переводов имен собственных и терминов (что еще хуже), невзирая на тиб.традицию.

Могу только догадываться, по какой причине был придуман спец.язык в тибете - отсуствовали подобные понятия в языке. Их просто не было. Не было так же и развитых философских школ, термины которых можно было бы с натяжкой применить. Для европейцев (хотя бы прогрессивной ее части, которая не россия) - такой проблемы давно нет. Уже более 100 лет существует традиця переводов с санскрита и тиб. Терминологический аппарат давно сформирован, мы все его знаем (см. Рудой, Островская как исключительно чистый образец)


Касательно европейцев и вообще современного мира - изучая некую Науку, мы отчего-то не переживаем, что приходится учить научные термины. Это кажется естественным. В биологии, в математике, в физике и т.д термины не русские, и не более понятные без  изучения, чем буддийские. В чем проблема? Разве буддизм * не есть* сложная *Наука*, которая обладает огромным специализированным терминологическим аппаратом? Зачем переводить термин Будда, бодхисаттва, клеши, дхармы и т..д.? Почему бы с тем же успехом не перевести греко-латинские термины из мирских наук? Матрица - квадратная таблица чисел, логарифм - отношение чисел, интеграл - сумма последовательности и т.д. Значки русифицировать, опять-таки. А главное - как это сблизит разноязычных людей! Улучшит взаимопонимание  :Cool:

----------

Dondhup (24.02.2010), Legba (24.02.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Я вот не понимаю целей уподобления "былинному стилю". Зачем? Текст понятнее не станет, а еще хуже - будут неверные коннотации из-за неизбежного христианского налёта.


Христианского налета можно избежать, что и делаем, по возможности...




> Еще больше я не понимаю переводов имен собственных и терминов (что еще хуже), невзирая на тиб.традицию.


Некоторые термины нужно оставлять на санскрите, с пояснениями, естественно. Но есть и такие, что можно перевести на русский язы без ущерба для смысла, опять же, с пояснениями  :Smilie: .





> Терминологический аппарат давно сформирован, мы все его знаем (см. Рудой, Островская как исключительно чистый образец)


Вот здесь не могу полностью согласиться. Скорее, он находится в стадии разработки ещё...

----------


## Нико

> Я исключительно за язык, которыми писали Минаев, Розенберг, Обермиллер, и т.д... + Рудой и Островская. Вы понимаете о чем я. Иные варианты меня печалят.



Я повторяюсь -- мое сообщение куда-то делось.. :Smilie:  Приведите примеры их идеального стиля, это может быть полезно для меня...

----------


## Ондрий

> Я повторяюсь -- мое сообщение куда-то делось.. Приведите примеры их идеального стиля, это может быть полезно для меня...


На вскидку из не сложнодоступного - Абхидхармакоша в переводе Рудого/Островской. Не столько сам перевод, сколько предисловие автора -- я тут говорю только о стиле текста. Классическая научная публикация - термины, куча сносок (теперь делают в конце книг, что очень плохо, мода такая). 

Или очень замечательный образчик старо-русского научного перевода (без всяких заламываний рук в стиле "ой вы, гой еси, добры молодцы и т.д.):

Пратимокша-сутра. Минаев И.П. (публикация и перевод). Записки Императорской Российской Академии Наук, 1869 г. . Отличный пример чистого языка. А почти 140 лет назад писалось..

upd:: как же я совсем забыл - просто феерический пример языка и качества стиля - В.П.Васильев. "История буддизма" Таранатхи в переводе с тиб. 1869г. Текст редкий, где в электронной форме взять, не знаю. (видел на торрентс.ру у кого там есть аккаунт - стукните плз в ПС мне, обсудим  :Wink:  )   В научных библиотеках крупных университетов быть обязан. Кто найдет, прочтет, получит массу позитивных впечатлений (от стиля в 1ю очередь)

----------


## Нико

to shubhar:

а в инете можно это посмотреть и скачать?

----------


## Ондрий

> to shubhar:
> 
> а в инете можно это посмотреть и скачать?


на Минаева я выше прямую ссылку дал (формат djvu) - жмите на название, скачается.

"Историю" говорю же - видел на торрентс.ру который щас перехал, аккаунта у меня там нет, скачать не могу, может вам (и мне уж за одно) кто и поможет )). Сам читал лет 10 назад в ксерокопии с оригинала издания (1869г)

----------


## Rushny

> "Помни обо мне" -- не проканает?


ИМХО, если искать "канания", то можно остановиться на просьбе-призыве: "Не забывай обо мне".

Но дело даже и не в этом. А в том, что в каждой нации и в каждой языковой традиции для адекватного распространения Дхармы, наверное, совершенно 
необходим труд реализованного практика. 

Пример: разработка дзогченовской и тантрической терминологии в переводах на русский язык тибетских текстов ламой Сонам Дордже: "Тайны Дзогчена", "Смерти вопреки", "Откровения тибетских отшельников", "Драгоценная сокровищница Дхармадхату". 

Создание всего русскоязычного аппарата "языка Дхармы" здесь, конечно же, еще не завершено. Но основа заложена вполне плодотворная. Переводчик семь лет в затворах реализовал наставления наипродвинутейших Учителей минувшего века. Что и позволило переводить непосредственно с тибетского. И  не всегда дословно, а по сути. Иначе мы до сих пор величественного слога Лонгченпы и не почувствовали бы (см. предисловие переводчика к "Драгоценная сокровищница Дхармадхату").

Но остается вопрос о литургических текстах. 

В частности, как быть при переводе на славянские языки: смиренно копировать тибетское произношение санскритских слогов – 
РАЗА, вместо РАДЖА, 
ПЕМА, вместо ПАДМА, 
БЕНЗАР вместо ВАДЖРА 
СОХА, вместо СВАХА 
САТО А, вместо САТТВА А  и т. д. 
Или все же применять санскритское произношение?

Вопрос не такой уж праздный, если принять во внимание, что слоги Али-Кали (алфавит санскрита) из которых составлены мантры, по признанию лам практически всех традиций, являются энергетическими матрицами, т. е. кирпичиками человеческого энергетического тела.  История реализованных йогинов Тибета, конечно же свидетельствует, что путем преданности и усердия можно компенсировать некорректное произношение слогов "языка богов". Но зачем неправильно начитывать 500 тысяч мантр, если тот же эффект будет от правильной начитки 100 тысяч? 

Какие есть соображения?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> ИМХО, если искать "канания", то можно остановиться на просьбе-призыве: "Не забывай обо мне".


А в чем существенная разница с моим предложением?





> Но дело даже и не в этом. А в том, что в каждой нации и в каждой языковой традиции для адекватного распространения Дхармы, наверное, совершенно 
> необходим труд реализованного практика.


Естественно.





> Создание всего русскоязычного аппарата "языка Дхармы" здесь, конечно же, еще не завершено. Но основа заложена вполне плодотворная. Переводчик семь лет в затворах реализовал наставления наипродвинутейших Учителей минувшего века. Что и позволило переводить непосредственно с тибетского. И  не всегда дословно, а по сути. Иначе мы до сих пор величественного слога Лонгченпы и не почувствовали бы (см. предисловие переводчика к "Драгоценная сокровищница Дхармадхату").



Ну, на этот счет есть разные мнения...




> Но остается вопрос о литургических текстах. 
> 
> В частности, как быть при переводе на славянские языки: смиренно копировать тибетское произношение санскритских слогов – 
> РАЗА, вместо РАДЖА, 
> ПЕМА, вместо ПАДМА, 
> БЕНЗАР вместо ВАДЖРА 
> СОХА, вместо СВАХА 
> САТО А, вместо САТТВА А  и т. д. 
> Или все же применять санскритское произношение?


А это тоже по-разному читается в разных традициях...




> Вопрос не такой уж праздный, если принять во внимание, что слоги Али-Кали (алфавит санскрита) из которых составлены мантры, по признанию лам практически всех традиций, являются энергетическими матрицами, т. е. кирпичиками человеческого энергетического тела.  История реализованных йогинов Тибета, конечно же свидетельствует, что путем преданности и усердия можно компенсировать некорректное произношение слогов "языка богов". Но зачем неправильно начитывать 500 тысяч мантр, если тот же эффект будет от правильной начитки 100 тысяч?


А что для Вас именно правильная начитка?

----------


## Shunja

Например, "Ом Мани Пеме Хунг" или "Ом мани Падме Хум"?
Оригинал санскритский значит и читайте на санскрите. 
Моё предпочтение относится к санскритским оригиналам.

----------

Rushny (24.02.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Например, "Ом Мани Пеме Хунг" или "Ом мани Падме Хум"?
> Оригинал санскритский значит и читайте на санскрите. 
> Моё предпочтение относится к санскритским оригиналам.


Да Вы читайте, как нравится, главное -- чтобы ум от этого менялся.  :Smilie:

----------

Galina (24.02.2010), Shunja (23.02.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (10.03.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (24.02.2010)

----------


## Shunja

Вот, вот. Как пишется на форумах: +1000....0000

----------


## Rushny

> А в чем существенная разница с моим предложением?


Ну, ... невольно помедитировал на слово "проканает"  :Smilie:  
Извините, я не хотел вас уколоть.





> Ну, на этот счет есть разные мнения...


И? 
Эти мнения повлияли на качество вышеупомянутных переводов? 
Или обладатели мнений сами сподобились перевести что-то из Менгакдэ или Упадеши?





> А это тоже по-разному читается в разных традициях...


Здесь речь не о традиционных отличиях, а о том, что Дхарма (ну, Дзогчен уж точно!) в силу исторических причин доходит до нас преимущественно из Тибета и по-тибетски. Причина искаженного воспроизведения тибетцами санскритских слогов состоит в фонтических особенностях тибетского речевого аппарата. Попросту говоря, как анличанин скажет "Танья" и никогда не сможет с первых десяти раз "Таня", так и тибетцу очень трудно сказать "Ваджрасаттва" и он предпочитает "Дордже Семпа". 
Замечено, что особо продвинутые ламы прилагают усилия к искоренению этих речевых особенностей. На вопрос "Почему?", чаще всего говорят, что заботятся о своей самбхогакае...




> А что для Вас именно правильная начитка?


Что правильно для  *меня* - не важно. Никакого "*меня*" на самом деле вообще нет :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Насчёт мантр у разных учителей видимо тоже разные точки зрения. Повторюсь, нам лама сказал, что у всех произношение разное, в том числе и у тибетцев, у которых полно диалектов, и поэтому лучше следовать произношению своего учителя, чтобы сохранялась линия преемственности.
К тому же, если попытаться произнести «ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ», не изучив предварительно санскритской фонетики, произношение ведь тоже будет не идеальным.

----------


## Rushny

> Насчёт мантр у разных учителей видимо тоже разные точки зрения. Повторюсь, нам лама сказал, что у всех произношение разное, в том числе и у тибетцев, у которых полно диалектов, и поэтому лучше следовать произношению своего учителя, чтобы сохранялась линия преемственности.


Да, вы совершенно правы в отношении следования наставлениям своего Учителя и традиции (линии передачи). 
Беда в том, что даже в рамках одной и той же традиции учителя могут пользоваться разными подходами к произношению. А в разных монастырях одной и той же традиции могут быть отличия  в некоторых литургических деталях, иконографии, вознесения молитв и т. д.  
ИМХО, это следствие недогматичности буддизма. Когда при всех формальных различиях сохраняется нечто общее, сущностное и непреходящее. 
И здесь о том и речь, что на переводчиках лежит ответственность за вычленение сущности и за адекватное перенесение этого в свои языки.  Еще один пример - непревзойденные переводы на английский тибетских литургических текстов Эриком Пемой Кунзангом.





> К тому же, если попытаться произнести «ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ», не изучив предварительно санскритской фонетики, произношение ведь тоже будет не идеальным.


Верно! Верно! 
Может в эпоху пятикратного упадка нам абсолютно точное произношение этих слогов уже и вовсе не доступно. 
Но вряд ли это означает, что подражание вынужденным для тибетцев (по вышеприведенным причинам) искажениям санскрита само по себе лучше, чем попытка более точного произнесения.
Наверное, следует искать другие критерии…

----------


## Нико

> Ну, ... невольно помедитировал на слово "проканает"  
> Извините, я не хотел вас уколоть.



Извините, я иногда употребляю жаргонизмы, но вполне невинные, и мату не обучена, т.чт. не переживайте.  :Smilie: 






> Здесь речь не о традиционных отличиях, а о том, что Дхарма (ну, Дзогчен уж точно!) в силу исторических причин доходит до нас преимущественно из Тибета и по-тибетски. Причина искаженного воспроизведения тибетцами санскритских слогов состоит в фонтических особенностях тибетского речевого аппарата. Попросту говоря, как анличанин скажет "Танья" и никогда не сможет с первых десяти раз "Таня", так и тибетцу очень трудно сказать "Ваджрасаттва" и он предпочитает "Дордже Семпа".


Ну, знаете ли, в мантрах тибетец предпочитает БАДЗРА САТО. 




> Замечено, что особо продвинутые ламы прилагают усилия к искоренению этих речевых особенностей. На вопрос "Почему?", чаще всего говорят, что заботятся о своей самбхогакае...


Я вот этого не замечала как раз.




> Что правильно для  *меня* - не важно. Никакого "*меня*" на самом деле вообще нет


[/QUOTE]


Хмм... А кто тогда пишет на форуме под Вашим ником?

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (10.03.2010)

----------


## Rushny

> Ну, знаете ли, в мантрах тибетец предпочитает БАДЗРА САТО.


Согласен. Бывает и БЕНЗАР, а не только БАДЗРА... Только что это все меняет в выяснении поставленных вопросов? 






> Я вот этого не замечала как раз.


Принимаю к сведению.
Но что из этого следует?





> Хмм... А кто тогда пишет на форуме под Вашим ником?


Некто, кто и себе, вам и всем остальным только кажется :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> "Историю" говорю же - видел на торрентс.ру который щас перехал, аккаунта у меня там нет, скачать не могу, может вам (и мне уж за одно) кто и поможет )). Сам читал лет 10 назад в ксерокопии с оригинала издания (1869г)


Есть эта книга с торрентс.ру, там вначале указано что она с гугл книг, так что наверное она там есть.

----------

Ондрий (24.02.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Согласен. Бывает и БЕНЗАР, а не только БАДЗРА... Только что это все меняет в выяснении поставленных вопросов?


Да, но существует ли?

----------


## Rushny

> А что за вопросы?


Да вот эти же!:



> Как быть при переводе на славянские языки: смиренно копировать тибетское произношение санскритских слогов ....
> Или все же применять санскритское произношение?






> Тибетцы так читают и будут читать, так же читают и очень многие ученики тибетских лам. Так что санкритский "верный" вариант -- просто остается формальным образцом, но не практическим средством.


Если вы все еще не заметили, то еще раз поясню: вопрос задан не с заботой о тибетских практикующих, а пользы переводчиков на языки постсоветских стран для. 
Короче говоря, нам не важно здесь как говорят тибетцы. Нам важно выяснить критерии перевода на свои языки, а не только то, что осталось формальным образцом для тибетцев.




> Да, но существует ли?


Да говорю же вам - неважно это! 
Отчего же вы не верите? 
Откуда  страсть такая - поближе познакомиться?

----------


## Нико

> Если вы все еще не заметили, то еще раз поясню: вопрос задан не с заботой о тибетских практикующих, а пользы переводчиков на языки постсоветских стран для. 
> Короче говоря, нам не важно здесь как говорят тибетцы. Нам важно выяснить критерии перевода на свои языки, а не только то, что осталось формальным образцом для тибетцев.



Так в русских переводах садхан все же используются санскритские стандарты мантры, если Вы не заметили.




> Да говорю же вам - неважно это! 
> Отчего же вы не верите? 
> Откуда  страсть такая - поближе познакомиться?


Страсти нет -- "поближе познакомиться". Это был чисто философский вопрос.

----------


## Legba

Пробегая мимо:
1. Не очень вот мне нравится "помни обо мне", равно как и "не забывай меня". Просто потому, что это по смыслу неверно - забываем-то мы, а не Гуру.  :Smilie: 
2. Не понимаю ажиотажа относительно санскрита. Вы что, реально считаете, что если просто скажете по русски "ВАДЖРА" - это будет санскрит? Такой удивительный язык, в котором нет проблем с произношением - транскрибировал и все? Индуисты, более замороченные на звуках санскрита, учат произношение годами.  Кроме того, у Кхедрубдже упоминается, что санскрит - не тот самый "протоязык" - а только его отражение в мире людей, сильно сокращенное. Посему - или надо *действительно* учить санскрит, или делать как сказал Лама - и не париться.

----------

Александр С (26.02.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

> 2. Не понимаю ажиотажа относительно санскрита. Вы что, реально считаете, что если просто скажете по русски "ВАДЖРА" - это будет санскрит?


Нуууу... явно лучше чем "БЕНЗА", поближе таки к оригиналу))).. а то ассоциации какие-то не такие ))))) Бензосато... бензопила.. бензовоз и т.д.)))

А вообще, в Индии народностей было и есть - вагон, все говорили с акцентом, это неизбежно. На апабхрамше, к примеру, сиддхи писали свои дохи и ничего. Тоже многа букф пропущено и изменено, нарпимер, как пали отличается от санскрита и т.д.

Если брать в контексте переводов - вопрос стоял очевидно с т.з. использования терминов, понятных всем традициям и иноязычным читателям/слушателям.

А то, что индуисты заморачиваются с произношением... ну пусть заморачиваются, у них много тем для левых заморочек есть, им не скучно  :Wink:

----------

Rushny (24.02.2010)

----------


## Rushny

> Пробегая мимо:
> 1. Не очень вот мне нравится "помни обо мне", равно как и "не забывай меня". Просто потому, что это по смыслу неверно - забываем-то мы, а не Гуру.


Понимаю и разделяю :Frown: 
В этой связи просто "конфеткой" выглядит содержащаяся в некоторых вариантах садхан просьба к буддам "не забывать своих древних величественных обетов"! 
Представить себе забывчивого будду, который по определению потому и будда, что самое совершенное существо -- моему омраченному уму как-то уж несколько сложновато ....

----------


## Кузьмич

А чем не угодила Алмазная Свиноматка? Как я понимаю, древние индийцы так и слышали.
 Если не переводить, потому, что неблагозвучно, то отчего не пойти дальше - одеть ее во что-нибудь приличное, придать телу более политкорректный цвет ...  ?

----------


## Ондрий

> А чем не угодила Алмазная Свиноматка? Как я понимаю, древние индийцы так и слышали.


Да уж, кто как хочет, так и слышит... и особенно читает  :Wink: . 

Дело не в благозвучности, тема об адекватности использованных терминов/имен и т.д. Очень увлекательное и познавательное занятие расшифровывать англ. (или нем. или какой другой) текст-перевод с тиб. - выясняя про какую именно швайне идет в тексте речь. Я уж молчу про термины.

----------


## Нико

> 1. Не очень вот мне нравится "помни обо мне", равно как и "не забывай меня". Просто потому, что это по смыслу неверно - забываем-то мы, а не Гуру.



mkhyen no. Варианты: "знай меня!" (буквально), "думай обо мне", "заботься обо мне", "смотри на меня". 

Ну, и что благозвучнее будет в русском языке?

----------


## Нико

> В этой связи просто "конфеткой" выглядит содержащаяся в некоторых вариантах садхан просьба к буддам "не забывать своих древних величественных обетов"!


Это, полагаю, такой тибетский поэтический оборот речи, образный, конечно...

Вот, например, в "Молитве, вызывающей сострадание Трёх Драгоценностей", (обращения Первого Джецун Дамбы к Пятому Далай-ламе), есть такие слова:

ma g.yel ma g.yel ngon gyi thugs dam gnyen
dgongs shing dgongs te myur ba myur du skyobs 

Что переведено как:

"Не отклоняйтесь же, не отклоняйтесь! Прислушайтесь к прежниим сердечным самаям! Вспомните же, о, вспомните! Скорее, скорее, спасите!" 

Вроде перевод точный. Так что, будем говорить, что Будды "от чего-то отклоняются и забыли про свои самайи"?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну и тут бы я напомнил часто употребляемые напоминания о самайях  охранителям, призывание Гуру (Тары, Авалокитешвары, соль, перец по вкусу), который придет по первой просьбе и т.п.

Штука не в том, что кто-то что-то забывает, а в том, ИМХО, что "клиент созрел" и понимает какую драгоценность обрел, что потерять ее - самое ужасное. Не Падмасамбхава за нас цепляется, а мы за него. Потому и обращения такие. От обратного, какгрица

----------


## Rushny

В общем и целом-то понятно, что говорим как бы одно, а подразумеваем, нечто вроде:



> клиент созрел


или 



> такой тибетский поэтический оборот речи, образный


Но здесь, как мне кажется, это самое подразумевание подходит к границе непроходимого непонимания или потенциального искажения смысла. Я это даже не о себе. И не об уважаемых пишущих в эту ветку. Подумаем на секунду о тех, кто впервые взял в руки такой перевод. 
Очень даже живо помню себя в этой роли!
Потому и ставится вопрос: как это перевести поадекватнее, в согласии с нормами современного языка и без попыток скрыть свое переводческое бессилие за арсеналом архаичных терминов? 
Спасибо всем, кто привел примеры смысловых и лексических расхождений с практикой тибетской литургической поэзии. ИМХО, почин хороший!
Может объявить сбор такого рода сведений в некий инфобанк и попросить господ модераторов выделить для этого толику килобайтов на БФ? Ведь если вопрос поставлен (особенно, если поставлен правильно!), то ответ чудесным образом откуда то является. Вдруг кого из переводчиков осенит, или некие благородные существа славянских корней, сидящие в данный момент в ретритах, сострадательно дадут нам небуквальные а сущностные переводы "трудных" эпизодов из глубин своей реализации?

----------


## Нико

> Но здесь, как мне кажется, это самое подразумевание подходит к границе непроходимого непонимания или потенциального искажения смысла. Я это даже не о себе. И не об уважаемых пишущих в эту ветку. Подумаем на секунду о тех, кто впервые взял в руки такой перевод. 
> Очень даже живо помню себя в этой роли!
> Потому и ставится вопрос: как это перевести поадекватнее, в согласии с нормами современного языка и без попыток скрыть свое переводческое бессилие за арсеналом архаичных терминов? 
> Спасибо всем, кто привел примеры смысловых и лексических расхождений с практикой тибетской литургической поэзии. ИМХО, почин хороший!
> Может объявить сбор такого рода сведений в некий инфобанк и попросить господ модераторов выделить для этого толику килобайтов на БФ? Ведь если вопрос поставлен (особенно, если поставлен правильно!), то ответ чудесным образом откуда то является. Вдруг кого из переводчиков осенит, или некие благородные существа славянских корней, сидящие в данный момент в ретритах, сострадательно дадут нам небуквальные а сущностные переводы "трудных" эпизодов из глубин своей реализации?


Вы хотя бы яснее выражайте свою мысль, что ли.... А то приходится продираться сквозь колючие кустарники неизвестных растений....

----------


## Rushny

> Вы хотя бы яснее выражайте свою мысль, что ли.... А то приходится продираться сквозь колючие кустарники неизвестных растений....


Простите. 
Это была попытка подвести итоги:
 1. При переводе ритуальных текстов на свои языки мы оказываемся бессильны перед образами тибетский литургической поэзии и вынуждены прибегать к толкованиям, приведенным в сообщениях №№ 78-90  этой ветки. 
2. Есть предложение не мириться с этим вызовом, а создать открытый для всех накопитель  подобных сложных для внятного перевода случаев. Цель – создать причину для решения проблемы в будущем.  
3. Если эти предложения найдут поддержку участников дискуссии – разработать критерии помещения в накопитель информации(ссылки на коренной текст, имя переводчика, собственные или официальные толкования сложного для перевода случая).

----------


## Нико

> Простите. 
> Это была попытка подвести итоги:
>  1. При переводе ритуальных текстов на свои языки мы оказываемся бессильны перед образами тибетский литургической поэзии и вынуждены прибегать к толкованиям, приведенным в сообщениях №№ 78-90  этой ветки. 
> 2. Есть предложение не мириться с этим вызовом, а создать открытый для всех накопитель  подобных сложных для внятного перевода случаев. Цель – создать причину для решения проблемы в будущем.  
> 3. Если эти предложения найдут поддержку участников дискуссии – разработать критерии помещения в накопитель информации(ссылки на коренной текст, имя переводчика, собственные или официальные толкования сложного для перевода случая).


1. Образцы тибетской литургической поэзии можно перелопатить на русские литургические стандарты, но с большой натяжкой. Какие-то культурные реалии должны оставаться как есть, имхо.
2. Если Вы можете положить этому начало -- большое спасибо!
3. Вот это было бы неплохо, но пока ни разу не получалось.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> 2. Есть предложение не мириться с этим вызовом, а создать открытый для всех накопитель  подобных сложных для внятного перевода случаев. Цель – создать причину для решения проблемы в будущем.  
> 3. Если эти предложения найдут поддержку участников дискуссии – разработать критерии помещения в накопитель информации(ссылки на коренной текст, имя переводчика, собственные или официальные толкования сложного для перевода случая).


Вроде как раздел переводов на форуме покамест существует.

----------


## Fritz

> Да откуда ж? Все -- простые, деревенские, пьяницы и наркоманы.


Ну и как Вы будете оценивать перевод от простого деревенского пьяницы? История: в мире существовало множество переводчиков - Марпа, А-лоцава, Б-лоцава и простой деревенский пьяница Вася. Кто в этом списке лишний?




> С бессмысленным бубнением их и не будет наверное.


Смысл и инструмент его выражения, оформление, - разные вещи. Можно декламировать и на выскоком русском, только это не означает понимания. Вот мудры, к примеру, это язык нечеловеческих существ, как Вы будете его переводить или они тоже бессмысленны? Если Ваши переводчики достигли _осмысленного понимания_  содержания садхан, т.е. стали кем-то, к примеру, бодхисаттвой, то тогда да, надо обратить внимание на такой перевод. А пока таких никто показать не может, следовательно все эти разговоры в пользу русских текстов садхан - пустословие и самолюбование.

Кстати, тот лама Олег, ученик Чойкьи Ньима Р, он что-нибудь перевёл, кто в курсе?

----------

Гьялцен (27.02.2010)

----------


## Rushny

> Ну и как Вы будете оценивать перевод от простого деревенского пьяницы? История: в мире существовало множество переводчиков - Марпа, А-лоцава, Б-лоцава и простой деревенский пьяница Вася. Кто в этом списке лишний?


Откажитесь от метода исключения и попробуйте метод противоположный. А еще *внимательно* прочитайте всю ветку: большинство сошлось таки на необходимости перевода и совершенствовании его. Иначе и вам и всем нам придется смириться с фактом существования "Алмазной свиноматки".  
Как противоядие от ошибок нереализованных умов здесь предлагается публичное обсуждение тех или иных нюансов и встречающихся трудностей




> Кстати, тот лама Олег, ученик Чойкьи Ньима Р, он что-нибудь перевёл, кто в курсе?


Он перевел добрый десяток различных комментариев, в том числе и ранее не переводившихся с тибетского на западные языки сочинений Лонгченпы. 
И еще "Сборник практик и молитв" традиции Чоклинг Терсар. Уже второй эдишен. Первый был доступен в тестовом варианте на http://www.buddism.ru/ до перезагрузки сайта. Теперь уж вряд ли

----------


## Fritz

> А еще внимательно прочитайте всю ветку: большинство сошлось таки на необходимости перевода и совершенствовании его.


А, хорошо, спасибо за совет, прочту внимательнее. А пока будем ждать 500 архатов или бодхисаттв, которые соберутся в одном месте, разбредутся по кельям и на утро выдадут одинаковые тексты на гора, как в случае с некоторыми текстами о Манджушри. Желаю всем скорейшей встречи хотя бы с одним русскоязычным бодхисаттвой с филологическим образованием.)))




> И еще "Сборник практик и молитв" традиции Чоклинг Терсар.


Комментарии и сутры я и сам могу переводить. Я говорю про садханы и говорю про окончательные тексты как опора для медитаций. Он сам-то на каком языке читает?

----------


## Rushny

> Я говорю про садханы и говорю про окончательные тексты как опора для медитаций.


*Это здесь* 




> Он сам-то на каком языке читает?


Поскльку его направили распространять Дхарму на постсоветском пространстве традиционным образом, то он так и делает. Т. е. дает "литургию" на тибетском, но рекомендует, практиковать так, как это возможно для понимания каждого.

----------


## Fritz

> Т. е. дает "литургию" на тибетском


Понятно, даёт, значит, бессмысленное бубнение (с)




> Это здесь


Ну и? Открыл пару текстов - даётся тибетский оригинал, кириллическая транскрипция [для чтения] и примерный перевод на русский - всё по уму.))) В некоторых только на английском - Отказать. )))

Буряты да монголы (что одно и тоже) не переводили ничего в течение более чем 300 лет, учась в Тибете непосредственно, к примеру, у Кармап и Далай-лам и имея махасиддхов в своих рядах. А русские васькИ решили наверное что самые умные, умнее даже тхеравадинов, которые 2000 лет учат сутты наизусть и декламируют их на своих литургических мероприятиях только на пали.




> Т. е. дает "литургию" на тибетском, но рекомендует, практиковать так, как это возможно для понимания каждого.


Ну понятно - всё таже азиатская хитрость. ))) Понимайте как хотите - я ответственности не несу. Его слова можно понять и так - новички пока делают что хотят в силу своей загрязнённости и незнания, а потом, по мере вникания в тонкости сделают правильный выбор, т.е. будут проводить "литургию" так как надо.))) Т.е. как и он - по тибетски.))) Я почему за ламу Олега зацепился - он более менее конкретный официально утверждённый практик славянской национальности, более-менее понятный ориентир. Бурят, русскоязычных тоже, не стал брать.


зы Даже ученики Оле Нидала по-тибетски читают.   Пусть и с нижегородским акцентом.))) Уж повстанцы ещё те!))) Кто же всётки он такой - этот таинственный лама Оле?))))))))

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

[QUOTE=Fritz;313299]Понятно, даёт, значит, бессмысленное бубнение (с)

Буряты да монголы (что одно и тоже) не переводили ничего в течение более чем 300 лет, учась в Тибете непосредственно, к примеру, у Кармап и Далай-лам и имея махасиддхов в своих рядах. А русские васькИ решили наверное что самые умные, умнее даже тхеравадинов, которые 2000 лет учат сутты наизусть и декламируют их на своих литургических мероприятиях только на пали.

Это не совсем верно. Буряты перевели очень много текстов сутр и тантр, во всяком случае тексты читаемые на хуралах почти все переведены были и были вырезаны клише из дощечек для печатания на старомонгольском, которые почти не сохранились. Тысячи печатных досок были сожжены. Очень много текстов перевел бурятский лама Цугольского дацана Агван Лобсан Галсан Жинба в конце 19 века. Монголы вообще перевели весь Ганжур и Данжур и мало того издали их также печатным способом на старомонгольском. Это египетский труд по тем временам. Сейчас просто можно по клавишам стучать. В Бурятии на сегодня сохранилась стотысячная Праджняпарамита на печатном старомонгольском в шестнадцати томах и ламы время от времени собравшись читают ее. Собирается шестнадцать лам, каждый берет по тому и читают в течение нескольких дней на монгольском, но уже на бурятский лад.

----------

Дондог (04.04.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (27.02.2010)

----------


## Fritz

Доржик, я про сутры не говорю, сутры можно переводить, что все и делают уже давно. Я говорю про тантры с махамудрой. Не знаком ни с одним бурятом который по-бурятски садханы читает. Наоборот, многие шпарят по-тибетски без кириллической транскрипции, особенно те кто отучился, молодёжь. Многие тексты есть в сутрическом формате и в тантрическом, к примеру, Гаден Лхагема, в принципе её можно и по-русски, это сутра, но вот тантрический вариант я бы поостерёгся переводить, подождал бы авторитетного исполнения.




> А еще внимательно прочитайте всю ветку: большинство сошлось таки на необходимости перевода и совершенствовании его.


А кто они такие - это большинство? Уверен что никто. Большинство реальных практиков, серьёзных, тех же бурят, читают по-тибетски, согласно своей линии, без извращений и самодеятельности. Ламы Олег и Оле тоже. Так что можно мне не предлагать непонятное большинство? Людей употребляющих героин больше чем тиб. буддистов-любителей русского языка, явное большинство. И что теперь?

----------


## Гьялцен

> А чем не угодила Алмазная Свиноматка? Как я понимаю, древние индийцы так и слышали.
>  Если не переводить, потому, что неблагозвучно, то отчего не пойти дальше - одеть ее во что-нибудь приличное, придать телу более политкорректный цвет ...  ?


Насчет политкорректности- в АП Оле Нидала Ваджраварахи переводят как "Красная Мудрость". Сам Оле так решил , что- то вроде " Наши западные умы могут запутаться, свинья какая-то".
Кармапа Ченно там переводят как "Сила всех будд, работай через нас" - раньше была активность всех будд, еще раньше- энергия....
Хеваджра- О Алмаз
Ченрезиг- Любящие Глаза
и т д

----------


## Fritz

> Кармапа Ченно там переводят как "Сила всех будд, работай через нас" - раньше была активность всех будд, еще раньше- энергия....


Ну и вот Вам пример - сегодня одно, завтра другое. И где тут преемственность и чистота линии? Не лучше ли оставить как есть  - Кармапа ченно, все знают общий контекст, багаж смысла, и переводить это ни к чему. И не думаю что если перевести на русский "Сила всех будд, работай через нас" все сразу поймут что такое будда, работать через и сила. Уверен что 99% русских буддистов вообще ничего не понимают как им не говори, ни по-русски ни по-тибетски. А те кто что-то понимают - им всё равно на каком языке, этож всё условности и обозначения, как минимум.

И ещё я подумал для себя, что буду читать садхану по-русски только если её составит или утвердит учитель уровня Еше Лодоя Ринпоче. Вот так и подумал. Так что "алё, мы ищем таланты!". ))))

----------

Гьялцен (27.02.2010)

----------


## Нико

> И ещё я подумал для себя, что буду читать садхану по-русски только если её составит или утвердит учитель уровня Еше Лодоя Ринпоче. Вот так и подумал. Так что "алё, мы ищем таланты!". ))))


Да, только вот жаль, что тибетские учителя в России не владеют русским настолько, чтобы адекватно переводить садханы. И утвердить они тоже ничего не могут, т.к., чтобы утвердить, нужно понимать русский язык на уровне носителя. Если только через ясновидение: "шестым чувством" понять, что перевод хороший....

А переводы, принятые в общине Оле, -- это прям как сказка какая-то с персонажами... Черный плащ...Любящие глаза.. Алмаз... Красная мудрость... Хоть мультик по мотивам создавай....Или книгу комиксов -- очень ярко представилось. Согласитесь!

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.02.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Ну и как Вы будете оценивать перевод от простого деревенского пьяницы? История: в мире существовало множество переводчиков - Марпа, А-лоцава, Б-лоцава и простой деревенский пьяница Вася. Кто в этом списке лишний?


Может быть, А и Б лоцавы лишними окажутся, а Вася как раз нет. Гедуна Чопела, если слыхали про него, тоже можно было обозвать простым пьяницей. 




> Смысл и инструмент его выражения, оформление, - разные вещи. Можно декламировать и на выскоком русском, только это не означает понимания.


Я, кажется, уже приводила эту цитту из недавних наставлений Его Святейшества на эту тему: "Когда будете умирать, вам и так будет плохо. Так еще и молиться при этом словами на незнакомом языке --  дополнительные проблемы!"   

Я хоть и изучаю тибетский, все же после тех слов Его Святейшества ярко представила себе эту ситуацию -- и поняла, что, умирая, молиться буду все же на русском. А Вы -- нет? 




> Вот мудры, к примеру, это язык нечеловеческих существ, как Вы будете его переводить или они тоже бессмысленны?


Так мудры и мантры переводить незачем.




> Если Ваши переводчики достигли _осмысленного понимания_  содержания садхан, т.е. стали кем-то, к примеру, бодхисаттвой, то тогда да, надо обратить внимание на такой перевод. А пока таких никто показать не может, следовательно все эти разговоры в пользу русских текстов садхан - пустословие и самолюбование.


А кто может отличить бодхисаттву от не-бодхисаттвы? Вы?

----------

Asanga (27.02.2010), Rushny (27.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.02.2010)

----------


## Fritz

Еше Лодой Ринпоче по-русски понимает, и ясновидения у Него хоть отбавляй. Только пока не видно садхан на русском Им утверждённых, а вот на тибетском составляет...

Собственно проблема заключается в неправильном понимании слов ЕСДЛ и Кирти Ценшаба Р. - "можно" не означает "надо обязательно". Куда русским переводить садханы если они так извращённо простые вещи воспринимают.)))) А если у этих учителей можно=обязательно надо, то пусть и похлопочут - назначат переводчиков или сами составят, и утвердят текст как окончательный и правильный, как ваджрные мастера. Чтоб потом не было разночитаемых разнопереводов в стиле "всяк сверчок мнит себя агрономом".

----------


## Нико

Для объективности хочу добавить, что садханы нужны в том виде, как их сейчас стараются издавать: тибетский -транскрипция -- русский. Чтобы все варианты были в наличии, а люди пусть выбирают сами...

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Ганжур ведь делится на три части: Виная, Сутра и Тантра. Данжур делится также на три части: Восхваления, Комментарии общие на Дхарму и Комментарии к тантре. Получается раньше все было, читали и садханы по-монгольски, но сейчас получается время чтения больше по-тибетски из-за упадка буддизма в Монголии. Тантрические садханы старых переводов на монгольский сейчас сохранились в небольшом виде, но кто знает, может и полностью где-то сохранились. Сопа ринпоче монголам посоветовал читать сутру "Золотого света" по-монгольски поскольку в этом есть смысл для вас сказал он. По сто тысяч в каждом большом городе для благополучия. То что Монголия такая небольшая страна сохранила независимость, между двумя большими странами это удивительно сказал Сопа ринпоче. По его мнению это также произошло благодаря тому что "Золотая сутра" была самой популярной сутрой в Монголии. И в этой сутре говорится что там где ее будут читать там будет защита четырех Махарадж и всех Защитников.

----------


## Нико

> Еше Лодой Ринпоче по-русски понимает, и ясновидения у Него хоть отбавляй. Только пока не видно садхан на русском Им утверждённых, а вот на тибетском составляет...
> 
> Собственно проблема заключается в неправильном понимании слов ЕСДЛ и Кирти Ценшаба Р. - "можно" не означает "надо обязательно". Куда русским переводить садханы если они так извращённо простые вещи воспринимают.)))) А если у этих учителей можно=обязательно надо, то пусть и похлопочут - назначат переводчиков или сами составят, и утвердят текст как окончательный и правильный, как ваджрные мастера. Чтоб потом не было разночитаемых разнопереводов в стиле "всяк сверчок мнит себя агрономом".


То, о чём Вы говорите -- это процесс, который уже произошёл на Западе, ну, а в России -- я даю на это примерно 10 лет. "Куда русским переводить садханы"? А почему бы и нет? Что, русские хуже американцев, что ли? Или понимания у них меньше? Я вот так не считаю. Наоборот, считаю, что будущее буддизма именно в этом регионе, российско-монгольском. В частности, в Москве и Питере. И исторически связи сильнее, чем с Западом, хм...

----------


## Нико

> Ганжур ведь делится на три части: Виная, Сутра и Тантра. Данжур делится также на три части: Восхваления, Комментарии общие на Дхарму и Комментарии к тантре. Получается раньше все было, читали и садханы по-монгольски, но сейчас получается время чтения больше по-тибетски из-за упадка буддизма в Монголии. Тантрические садханы старых переводов на монгольский сейчас сохранились в небольшом виде, но кто знает, может и полностью где-то сохранились. Сопа ринпоче монголам посоветовал читать сутру "Золотого света" по-монгольски поскольку в этом есть смысл для вас сказал он. По сто тысяч в каждом большом городе для благополучия. То что Монголия такая небольшая страна сохранила независимость, между двумя большими странами это удивительно сказал Сопа ринпоче. По его мнению это также произошло благодаря тому что "Золотая сутра" была самой популярной сутрой в Монголии. И в этой сутре говорится что там где ее будут читать там будет защита четырех Махарадж и всех Защитников.


Все верно, и на учении для россиян в ноябре Его Святейшество очень подробно расспрашивал, переведены те или иные тексты на русский язык, и настоятельно рекомендовал перевести праджняпарамиту, труды Нагарджуны и Чандракирти и произведения ламы Цонкапы. Вообще на учениях в Дхарамсале для буддистов из разных стран уже давно установилась традиция читать молитвы на языке просителей учения -- корейском, китайском, вьетнамском, и т.д. К сожалению, монголы не могут читать их на монгольском, поэтому читают по-тибетски, но с характерным монгольским произношением, которое похоже на амдосский диалект.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Кармапа ченно нет наверно особой нужды переводить, если показать объяснения с разных сторон смысла. Монголы Кармапа ченно вероятно перевели бы  как - "Милостиво ведайте, Гармабагша"и читали бы по-монгольски. С другой стороны ченно иногда переводят как смотрите (смотрите на нас неотступно, на все наши страдания и счастье). Вообще монголы очень сильно любят свой язык, заботятся о том чтобы было меньше привнесенных слов и переводят буквально все подряд. Если не было слов соответствия то придумывали. Максим Горький у них был даже как Гашуун Максар,  Лев Толстой - Арсалан Будуун (Толстый Лев). Сейчас такого нет, но для детских книг говорят так было в первое время.

----------


## Нико

```
[QUOTE=Доржик;313333]Кармапа ченно нет наверно особой нужды переводить, если показать объяснения с разных сторон смысла.
```

Может, и нет смысла переводить, но это все же не мантра, верно?

Тем более, что "ченно", или "кьенно", относится не только к Кармапе. У меня вот возникла эта ситуация с "четырьмя большими комментариями к нгондро" одного монгольского ламы, перевод которых почти закончен, но ждёт своего часа. Там тоже это есть, и я вместе со своим тогдашним тибетским учителем, руководившим мною при переводе, сильно задумалась о том, как это в принципе можно перевести.  Не перевести -- нельзя, т.к. это не санскритская мантра. Получается, что все же нужно искать варианты. 
Что-то расписалась тут на этом треде, не знаю, может, это лишнее...Извините, если что, за словоблудие.

----------

Rushny (27.02.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Насчет политкорректности- в АП Оле Нидала Ваджраварахи переводят как "Красная Мудрость". Сам Оле так решил , что- то вроде " Наши западные умы могут запутаться, свинья какая-то".


Странно, а мне помнится, что в АП в немецком варианте объяснения к дереву прибежища рядом с тибетским Дордже Пагмо было переведено на немецкий Diamant Sau, то есть алмазная свинья.




> Большинство реальных практиков, серьёзных, тех же бурят, читают по-тибетски, согласно своей линии, без извращений и самодеятельности. Ламы Олег и Оле тоже.


У Оле все практики, исключая пхову и короткое призывание Махакалы, исполняются на родных языках. Большинство текстов не имеет никаких подстрочников.

Мое мнение, что конечно, хоть какой-то перевод нужен, чтобы понимать о чем идет речь - тупо бубнить вообще ничего не понимая как-то совсем уж глупо. Но для получения благословления линии и из-за лунга я буду бубнить на тибетском и потом читать перевод для понимания. 

Перевод должен делаться серьезным мастером еще и для авторитетности. например, когда мы обсуждали использования христианских титулов для буддийских учителей, то кому-то обращение Ваше Блаженнейшее Величество (или как-то так) к буддийскому иерарху было вполне нормальным. Вполне могу представить, что кому-то и Алмазная свиноматка слух не режет. И что ты докажешь этому переводчику? Потом сидеть с карандашиком и лезвием и подправлять? + появится штук двадцать переводов одного и тогоже текста, выполненых разными переводчиками из разных центров, потом появятся новые, где будет что-то исправлено и дополнено и т.д и т.п. А так - садхана написана (переведена) таким-то мастером - точка, никаких исправлений и дополнений.

Вобщем, я подожду пока Кармапа освоит в совершенстве английский и переведет все садханы хотябы на инглишь он и мелодиют подходящую к ним написать сможет. Тогда у меня сомнений не будет  :Smilie: , до тех пор - подстрочник + изучение тибетского.

----------


## Нико

> Мое мнение, что конечно, хоть какой-то перевод нужен, чтобы понимать о чем идет речь - тупо бубнить вообще ничего не понимая как-то совсем уж глупо. Но для получения благословления линии и из-за лунга я буду бубнить на тибетском и потом читать перевод для понимания.


Вот это -- нормальный, здравый подход.





> Перевод должен делаться серьезным мастером еще и для авторитетности. например, когда мы обсуждали использования христианских титулов для буддийских учителей, то кому-то обращение Ваше Блаженнейшее Величество (или как-то так) к буддийскому иерарху было вполне нормальным. Вполне могу представить, что кому-то и Алмазная свиноматка слух не режет. И что ты докажешь этому переводчику? Потом сидеть с карандашиком и лезвием и подправлять? + появится штук двадцать переводов одного и тогоже текста, выполненых разными переводчиками из разных центров, потом появятся новые, где будет что-то исправлено и дополнено и т.д и т.п. А так - садхана написана (переведена) таким-то мастером - точка, никаких исправлений и дополнений.


А, кстати, многие в наши дни так и делают -- сидят с карандашиком и выводят для себя оптимальный вариант перевода такой-то садханы из нескольких имеющихся в наличии переводов. Когда придёт Мастер - другое дело, но не боги горшки обжигают.





> Вобщем, я подожду пока Кармапа освоит в совершенстве английский и переведет все садханы хотябы на инглишь он и мелодиют подходящую к ним написать сможет. Тогда у меня сомнений не будет , до тех пор - подстрочник + изучение тибетского


Тоже верно....

----------


## Fritz

> Может быть, А и Б лоцавы лишними окажутся, а Вася как раз нет.


Это Ваши проблемы, так Вы относитесь к своей линии и к Своим учителям. Другие по-другому. 




> Я хоть и изучаю тибетский, все же после тех слов Его Святейшества ярко представила себе эту ситуацию -- и поняла, что, умирая, молиться буду все же на русском. А Вы -- нет?


Пора бы Вам уже заняться изучением буддизма, Абхидхармы особенно. Что касается меня, то я умираю каждое мгновение и вообще не молюсь. Пусть роботы молятся.




> А кто может отличить бодхисаттву от не-бодхисаттвы? Вы?


И я могу. Литература на эту тему есть. Кстати, на русском.




> Для объективности хочу добавить, что садханы нужны в том виде, как их сейчас стараются издавать: тибетский -транскрипция -- русский. Чтобы все варианты были в наличии, а люди пусть выбирают сами...


Я про это и талдычу. Читают-то всё равно на тибетском. Против *примерного* русского подстрочника никто ничего не имеет, все ими пользуются. 




> Вообще на учениях в Дхарамсале для буддистов из разных стран уже давно установилась традиция читать молитвы на языке просителей учения -- корейском, китайском, вьетнамском, и т.д.


Вообще, у нас в Ваджраяне сложилась традиция читать так как ваджрный Учитель сказал, на языке, выходит, Учителя. Читайте хоть на марсианском, только не говорите, что это обязательно для ВСЕХ. Не вижу текстов от бодхисаттв и махасиддхов составленных на русском, в окончательном и неизменяемом варианте, где запятую нельзя изменить. 




> У меня вот возникла эта ситуация


Становитесь бодхисаттвой, завершайте хотя бы кьерим, обретайте высшие и низшие сиддхи или ещё что-нибудь в этом роде и не будет ситуаций возникать. Будете нам садханы составлять. Делов-то!))) А пока кроме балагана ничего не видно.




> У Оле все практики, исключая пхову и короткое призывание Махакалы, исполняются на родных языках. Большинство текстов не имеет никаких подстрочников.


Ну вот, придётся  Оле вычеркнуть. Я, признаться, в последний раз посещал центр ККАПОН не позже 96го года, много воды, значит, утекло. Упадок.




> То, о чём Вы говорите -- это процесс, который уже произошёл на Западе, ну, а в России -- я даю на это примерно 10 лет. "Куда русским переводить садханы"? А почему бы и нет? Что, русские хуже американцев, что ли? Или понимания у них меньше?



На западе и геев венчают и наркотики легализуют. Запад не показатель, хотелось бы думать что русские умнее, ан нет - нахватались ложной самостоятельности. И не все наверное на западе, так ведь? Ну и вцелом, что это за аргумент  - "а вот там, на западе"? А вот у нас на востоке, в Бурятии, всё, тантрическое, на тибетском, даже в БТСР. Так что как там у них на западе просто никого не волнует, хоть дрова пусть на головах топором обрабатывают там на западе. это у них должна голова болеть как там у нас на востоке. Не ожидал от Вас такого аргумента, честно.




> А, кстати, многие в наши дни так и делают -- сидят с карандашиком и выводят для себя оптимальный вариант перевода такой-то садханы из нескольких имеющихся в наличии переводов. Когда придёт Мастер - другое дело, но не боги горшки обжигают.


Ну я и говорю - балаган развели, притон!))) С точки зрения Ваджраяны конечно. Сутры-то можно карандашиком помечать - кальпа длинная, время есть исправиться)))




> Вобщем, я подожду пока Кармапа освоит в совершенстве английский и переведет все садханы хотябы на инглишь он и мелодиют подходящую к ним написать сможет. Тогда у меня сомнений не будет


Я, кстати, в таком случае, буду читать их на английском, так как Кармапа составил, а не Иван-дурак присоветовал.

зы Ваджраяна - штука мрачная и жёсткая, туда лучше не соваться с гипертрофированными гордыней и чувством ложной самостоятельности а-ля Иисус Христос. чем там на западе и болеет большинство граждан. Не думаю, что это удачный паттерн. Опять же, есть ведь буддизм попроще, евродзэн например - вообще ничего делать не надо - пей вино, кури сигареты и купайся в бассейне и будь счастлив.

----------


## Ондрий

> Будете нам садханы составлять. Делов-то!))) А пока кроме балагана ничего не видно.


Брателло! А вот тут ты крепко не прав! Нико очень много трудиться и делала переводы для людей (устно-синхронные и тексты) еще когда многие тутошние инет-буддисты в школу ходили. Поверь. И то, что ты и я можем вообще понимать Дхарму, а не слушать тиб. звуки в оригнале и на этом все - заслуга именно таких как Нико. (получается у кого-то лучше, у кого-то хуже ... не важно в данном случае, тем более у Нико переводы весьма и весьма хорошие)

Еще раз для подумать - это очень тяжелая работа, особенно если она делается качественно! А отношение в виде потребительства (освистать товар, давай давай, я ж баблос плачу!) сильно не гуд.

Проблемы с переводами - имеются, это всем понятно. Канонизации на русс. язык переводов нет - это всем понятно, в том числе и почему. Чего воздух то отапливать зазря?

Вот закончи сам керим, да переводи, чо людей то тыкать носом? )))))
Еслиб не они, Дхарму бы мы вообще не понимали.

----------

Asanga (27.02.2010), Legba (27.02.2010)

----------


## Fritz

Да я в кусе, насчёт Нико и сам юзаю её переводы, ты не понял - я говорил не про перевод садхан как таковой, для понимания общего смысла, про теорию, а про окончательный перевод для чтения и созерцания. т.е. про практику. Погорячился ты. А так молодец - вступился за даму, настоящий гасконец!)))

Нико, если я крепко выразился и Вам обидно, то извиняюсь. Я всё беззлобно пешу)))

----------


## Ондрий

> Да я в кусе, насчёт Нико и сам юзаю её переводы, ты не понял - я говорил не про перевод садхан как таковой, для понимания общего смысла, а про окончательный перевод для чтения и созерцания. Погорячился ты. А так молодец - вступился за даму, настоящий гасконец!)))


Мне за державу обидно, ... а так если чо, могу и шпагой потыкать.. ага))))

Про "окончательный первод" никто вроде речи и не вел, т.к. нет центрообразующего института переводческой деятельности. Всем это понятно. Чо ты раздухарился, я не понял тебя.))

Каждый читает как может или как хочет. Повезло тому у кого переводчик молодец, сочувствую тем кому не повезло. Время такое - упадок.

----------

Rushny (27.02.2010)

----------


## Fritz

Ну как это не вёл? Вон говорят - все тексты садхан читаются на русском или ещё каком. Народ спутал вольное разрешение с твёрдой директивой, вот и вся проблема. А в некоторых общинах, не буду называть имён и тыкать пальцем, руководители этих общин чуть ли не запрещают чтение садхан на тибетском.
А от державы отказывайся уже. И обидно не будет. Далась тебе эта держава.)))

----------


## Rushny

> я говорил не про перевод садхан как таковой, для понимания общего смысла, про теорию, а про окончательный перевод для чтения и созерцания. т.е. про практику.


Тогда непонятно, с кем вы спорили? 
Мы же как раз и говорим о коректности "перевода садхан, как таковых", а не претендуем на составление собственных русскоязычных инструкций по достижению просветления.




> Что касается меня, то я умираю каждое мгновение


Ну-ну, скоро пойдут откровения о достжениях в практике :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну как это не вёл? Вон говорят - все тексты садхан читаются на русском или ещё каком. Народ спутал вольное разрешение с твёрдой директивой, вот и вся проблема. А в некоторых общинах, не буду называть имён и тыкать пальцем, руководители этих общин чуть ли не запрещают чтение садхан на тибетском.


Много кто чего говорит. Ну и пусть говорит. Люди любят навязвать то, что делают сами. Многим сложно представить, что все люди разные, что учителя разные, что ситуации разные, и что учить надо в этих обстоятельствах - по разному. Волюнтаризм - это у нас в крови. Кому то сказали читать на русс. Кому то - на тиб. 

Был у меня эпизод жызненный, пришел домой к Ламе по своим делам. Он дал передачу на некий текст (я не просил). Заставил записывать то, что он произносит! Я лихорадочно корябал какие-то нечленораздельные для русс. уха - звуки. "Спрашиваю - а это чего? А перевод как?". Машет рукой - "нефик, типо, так читай! Все, свободен!". Я потом тока через полгода совершенно случайно нашел этот тиб. текст и перевод на нем. в одной немецкой брошюрке ФПМТшников. Так вот бывает.




> А от державы отказывайся уже. И обидно не будет. Далась тебе эта держава.)))


А я блин - патриот!

----------


## Rushny

> А в некоторых общинах, не буду называть имён и тыкать пальцем, руководители этих общин чуть ли не запрещают чтение садхан на тибетском.


Ага, так вот где собака зарыта!
Веревка змеей почудилась?

P.S. Только  что "случайно" прочитал в в книжке "Сердце буддизма":



> Владыка Будда, Татхагатта, учил, что есть два вида практиков медитации – первые подобны собаке, вторые – льву. Собака тотчас же помчится за брошенной палкой, в то время, как лев нападет на того, кто бросил палку.
> _"Сердечное сокровище просветленных"_
> _ (Учение Кьябдже Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче 19-23 марта 1984г. в Тибетском доме, Нью-Дели)_


И вспомнил сакраментальное: случайности бывают только в мексиканских телесериалах.

----------


## Нико

> Пора бы Вам уже заняться изучением буддизма, Абхидхармы особенно. Что касается меня, то я умираю каждое мгновение и вообще не молюсь. Пусть роботы молятся.



Ваши извинения, конечно, принимаются. Но по поводу "пусть роботы молятся" могу только пожать плечами. 




> Вообще, у нас в Ваджраяне сложилась традиция читать так как ваджрный Учитель сказал, на языке, выходит, Учителя. Читайте хоть на марсианском, только не говорите, что это обязательно для ВСЕХ. Не вижу текстов от бодхисаттв и махасиддхов составленных на русском, в окончательном и неизменяемом варианте, где запятую нельзя изменить.


А их, окончательных, текстов вообще нет нигде. Всегда можно хоть что-то, но оспорить, даже в переводах тибетских лоцав. 





> Становитесь бодхисаттвой, завершайте хотя бы кьерим, обретайте высшие и низшие сиддхи или ещё что-нибудь в этом роде и не будет ситуаций возникать. Будете нам садханы составлять. Делов-то!))) А пока кроме балагана ничего не видно.


Спасибо за совет, постараемся стать бодхисаттвами. Но если их нет, то тогда переводить буддийские тексты приходится существам низшего порядка в нашу эпоху упадка. 





> На западе и геев венчают и наркотики легализуют. Запад не показатель, хотелось бы думать что русские умнее, ан нет - нахватались ложной самостоятельности. И не все наверное на западе, так ведь? Ну и вцелом, что это за аргумент  - "а вот там, на западе"? А вот у нас на востоке, в Бурятии, всё, тантрическое, на тибетском, даже в БТСР. Так что как там у них на западе просто никого не волнует, хоть дрова пусть на головах топором обрабатывают там на западе. это у них должна голова болеть как там у нас на востоке. Не ожидал от Вас такого аргумента, честно.


А зря Вы так про Запад. На Западе уже целая плеяда есть блестящих переводчиков с тибетского и знатоков буддийской философии. У них и надо бы учиться...




> Я, кстати, в таком случае, буду читать их на английском, так как Кармапа составил, а не Иван-дурак присоветовал.


Ну и читайте, кто запрещает? Но, к сожалению, не все в России такие знатоки английского, как Вы. 





> зы Ваджраяна - штука мрачная и жёсткая, туда лучше не соваться с гипертрофированными гордыней и чувством ложной самостоятельности а-ля Иисус Христос. чем там на западе и болеет большинство граждан. Не думаю, что это удачный паттерн. Опять же, есть ведь буддизм попроще, евродзэн например - вообще ничего делать не надо - пей вино, кури сигареты и купайся в бассейне и будь счастлив.


[/QUOTE]

Да понятно, что это за штука. Наверное, всем переводчкам садхан в ваджрном аду гореть за те или иные ошибки.... Что ж, приходится идти на это ради блага ВЖС.  :Smilie:

----------

Rushny (27.02.2010), Ондрий (27.02.2010)

----------


## Fritz

ОК, хорошо, давайте сначала. Только Шубхар, не подумай что я тебя критикую, это не так, я просто неправильно объясняю и сейчас попробую переобъяснить. Итак, Нико пишет в сообщении 98: 


> Для объективности хочу добавить, что садханы нужны в том виде, как их сейчас стараются издавать: тибетский -транскрипция -- русский. Чтобы все варианты были в наличии, а люди пусть выбирают сами...


Она предложила издание в трёхчастном виде, всем нам привычном и горячо любимом: 1. тибетский -2.транскрипция -- 3. русский 1. часть  - оригинал 2. часть для "литургического" чтения оригинала для тех кому влом учить тиб. буквы и привыкать быстро читать, я сам к таким и отношусь, хотя могу и без этого но только небыстро 3. Примерный перевод который по сути является комментарием который можно корректировать сколько хочешь и с помощью кого хочешь. По моему мнению часть 1. составляется только бодхисаттвами и т.п. а часть 3. составляется всеми кто может но служит только для понимания и перепонимания с учётом продвижения частей 1. и 2. Однако всё чаще встречается, особенно на западе, подмена части 1. на часть 3. , да так, что частей 1. и 2. и не сыщешь, и у нас уже есть целые общины которые этим балуют причём всерьёз. Вот я против этого, а не против переводов в рамках части 3. от Нико. И так далее, если ЕС Кармапа составит часть 1. на английском, то буду читать её на английском, а понимать как умею на русском. Вот и всё, не надо на меня кричать тут))) Многие тибетцы имея часть 1. на руках и владея тибетским так и не понимают смысла этой части хотя им и перевод не нужен, а некоторым русским сколько не переводи на русский - всё равно не поймут. 

Шубхар, если и так непонятно, то я ещё попробую переобъяснить.)))

----------


## Нико

> 3. Примерный перевод который по сути является комментарием который можно корректировать сколько хочешь и с помощью кого хочешь.


Часть 3 -- это не "примерный", а "буквальный перевод" садханы, и никакой не комментарий. А корректировать его могут, конечно, люди, которые врубаются в смысл больше, чем собственно переводчик.




> По моему мнению часть 1. составляется только бодхисаттвами и т.п.


Т.е. тибетский? Это перевод на тибетский с санскрита тибетских лоцав, были ли они бодхисаттвами -- неизвестно. 


[QUOTE]
а часть 3. составляется всеми кто может но служит только для понимания и перепонимания с учётом продвижения частей 1. и 2. 


"Всеми, кто может" -- некорректная трактовка, ибо далеко не все, кто может, за это берутся. Но для понимания, конечно, а для чего же ещё?




> Однако всё чаще встречается, особенно на западе, подмена части 1. на часть 3. , да так, что частей 1. и 2. и не сыщешь, и у нас уже есть целые общины которые этим балуют причём всерьёз. Вот я против этого,


Ну, это уже вчерашний день, и, если какие-то общины "этим балуют", они неправы. Мы через это уже прошли лет 10 назад, и сейчас это уже несостоятельно. 




> Вот и всё, не надо на меня кричать тут)))


А кто на Вас кричит? Ваши замечания во многом здравы.




> Многие тибетцы имея часть 1. на руках и владея тибетским так и не понимают смысла этой части хотя им и перевод не нужен, а некоторым русским сколько не переводи на русский - всё равно не поймут.


Это уж не от национальности, а от интеллекта зависит.

----------

Rushny (27.02.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Что происходит при чтении тибетского текста (при условии не знания языка)?

----------


## Rushny

> часть 1. составляется только бодхисаттвами и т.п. а часть 3. составляется всеми кто может но служит только для понимания и перепонимания с учётом продвижения частей 1. и 2. Однако всё чаще встречается, особенно на западе, подмена части 1. на часть 3. , да так, что частей 1. и 2. и не сыщешь, и у нас уже есть целые общины которые этим балуют причём всерьёз. Вот я против этого, а не против переводов в рамках части 3.


Поздравляю!
Вы вплотную приблизились к смыслу обсуждаемой здесь поблемы и теперь ни у кого нет причин на вас кричать. (Надеюсь, что даже у грозного для вас Шубхара :Smilie:  )

----------


## Вова Л.

> Однако всё чаще встречается, особенно на западе, подмена части 1. на часть 3. , да так, что частей 1. и 2. и не сыщешь, и у нас уже есть целые общины которые этим балуют причём всерьёз. Вот я против этого,
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ну, это уже вчерашний день, и, если какие-то общины "этим балуют", они неправы. Мы через это уже прошли лет 10 назад, и сейчас это уже несостоятельно.


Так данная тема, как я понимаю, с этого и началась - чтобы читать только перевод - часть 3.




> Т.е. тибетский? Это перевод на тибетский с санскрита тибетских лоцав, были ли они бодхисаттвами -- неизвестно.


Многие садханы изначально составлялись тибетцами.

----------

Ондрий (27.02.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

> (Надеюсь, что даже у грозного для вас Шубхара )


Фриц, мой корешЪ, он поймет)))

----------


## Rushny

> Что происходит при чтении тибетского текста (при условии не знания языка)?


Ой, не спрашивайте!
Мне Учитель запретил критиковать ваджрных родственников и теперь я безуспешно стараюсь воспитать в себе чистое видение такого рода их практики "чтения на тибетском без его понимания". 
Мое омраченное восприятие говорит, что я вижу, как сангхи превращаются в кружки любителей тибетского фольклора, Дзогрим и Кьерим - в смесь шаманской предметной магии и заговоров, а благословения учителей - в ожидание чуда, не подкрепленного тяжелой работой над собой.  
Но это я не прав. 
Ибо никакого меня таки нет. 
А видение мое нечисто...

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.02.2010), Ондрий (27.02.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

> Что происходит при чтении тибетского текста (при условии не знания языка)?


На собственном опыте только могу поразмышлять (сплошные имхи) + были эпизоды когда это объяснялось учителем:

- некое какое-то вот благословение нисходит от оригинального текста (мнение авторитетного ламы) [почему тогда не оставили санскритские куски текста в тиб. практиках - мне непонятно )))) ]
- дополнительный профит в понимании текста, если сам конечно напрягаешься и учишь язык (мое мнение)
- на совместной практике не сидшь хлопая ушами, когда ритуал ведется на тибецком.

и еще надо учитывать момент - те садханы, что мы обычно читаем составлены были не индусами, их не переводили, их в основном составляли сами тибецы для своих учеников и будущих поколений!

За сим, я понимаю по какой теме Фриц тут шашкой машет, а я его все шпагой...шпагой!!)))))) Он по сути-то верно все пишет. Но тока русо-СОСТАВИТЕЛЕЙ садхан щас нет. Ну нету их и все тута.. 

Можно сделать 3 вещи:

- застрелица в ожидании русскоговорящих махасиддхов
- засучить рукава, плюнуть в ладони, растереть и самому стать масахидхой! )))))
- перевести на родной язык то, что только получиться перевести.

А практику каждый делает сам как может. И вообще текст - это больше карта для практики, а не духовное либретто, где еще и голос ставить надо  :Wink: 

Поэтому кстате садханы и не записывались, а передавались изустно, типо на пальцах расказывалось как и чего надо. Потом уже записывать стали, когда запоминать влёт разучились. Отсюда и начались терки кто чегои как не так перевёл.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.02.2010)

----------


## Fritz

> Т.е. тибетский? Это перевод на тибетский с санскрита тибетских лоцав, были ли они бодхисаттвами -- неизвестно.


Что касается перевода с санскрита, то в тибетском случае перевода толком и не было - у тибетцев и слов-то таких не было, было внедрение. Садханы иногда составлялись и дополнялись лично, без переводов, основателями линий. И это м.б. Вам не известно были ли переводчики бодхисаттвами или нет, а тем, кто интересуется историей практикуемой садханы, т.е. линии передачи, тем всё известно, поверьте.





> Часть 3 -- это не "примерный", а "буквальный перевод" садханы, и никакой не комментарий. А корректировать его могут, конечно, люди, которые врубаются в смысл больше, чем собственно переводчик.


Я напесал "по сути". Любой перевод, везде, в литературе и кино, содержит часть имхо переводчика. Так вот если это имхо соответствует содержанию, например уровню бодхисаттвы переводчика, то тогда можно более-менее говорить о буквальности и каноничности перевода, а если нет, то извините, это, по сути, комментарий.  Комментарий тоже может быть качественным, не понимаю зачем обижаться и спорить, Нико.




> А кто на Вас кричит?


Шубхар.)))))




> Это уж не от национальности, а от интеллекта зависит.


Понимание, мышление, эмоции вообще ни на каком языке не происходят, это любой учёный в данных областях может подтвердить. Это я по поводу умирания и молитв высказываюсь - в бардо не будет коммуникативных проблем с Ямараджей))). И высказываюсь по поводу предыдущего оратора с бубнением бессмысленным тоже - бубнение бывает осмысленным, а бывает и нет, если у него бубнение неосмысленное, то это не значит что и все бессмысленно бубнят.




> Что происходит при чтении тибетского текста (при условии не знания языка)?


Много чего происходит, этого недостаточно, но это происходит. Например, почему это чтение происходит, почему человек взялся за это, а не пошёл в бильярдную, ответьте себе.

----------


## Нико

> - на совместной практике не сидшь хлопая ушами, когда ритуал ведется на тибецком.


Вот это -- главный критерий, как кажется. Не ударить лицом в грязь, когда сидишь на коллективной практике....ИМХО, восемь мирских дхарм. А то засмеют знатоки....

----------

Rushny (27.02.2010), Ондрий (27.02.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> - некое какое-то вот благословение нисходит от оригинального текста (мнение авторитетного ламы)


Вот и интересно что это за "некое благословение" (к тому же если учесть что слово "благословение" не совсем верный термин, подробнее тут: http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...query=blessing), некая магическая энергия?




> и еще надо учитывать момент - те садханы, что мы обычно читаем составлены были не индусами, их не переводили, их в основном составляли сами тибецы для своих учеников и будущих поколений!


Это помоему зависит от линий передач, всётаки тантра идёт из Индии, и если говорить о тантрах идущих от индийских учителей, то тибетцам всеравно приходилось их переводить.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот это -- главный критерий, как кажется. Не ударить лицом в грязь, когда сидишь на коллективной практике....ИМХО, восемь мирских дхарм. А то засмеют знатоки....


Ну причем тут засмеют.. я сам кого хошъ это самое могу.. (модератор соврать не даст)))) )... просто элементарно не удобно физически произносить текст в противофазе, когда весь зал говорит другое... вйди из зала, не мешай никому, читай на русском, кто мешает?

----------


## Нико

Что касается перевода с санскрита, то в тибетском случае перевода толком и не было - у тибетцев и слов-то таких не было, было внедрение. Садханы иногда составлялись и дополнялись лично, без переводов, основателями линий. И это м.б. Вам не известно были ли переводчики бодхисаттвами или нет, а тем, кто интересуется историей практикуемой садханы, т.е. линии передачи, тем всё известно, поверьте.
Не внедрение было, а был создан специальный язык для перевода Дхармы на тибетский. А насчет бодхисаттв -- если Вам сказали, что эти переводчики были бодхисаттвами, то Вы так просто и поверили? Я не возражаю, конечно, думаю, что таковыми они и были, раз взяли на себя такой труд, но почему Вы тогда отказыветесь признавать бодхисаттв в нынешних российских переводчиках?




> Я напесал "по сути". Любой перевод, везде, в литературе и кино, содержит часть имхо переводчика. Так вот если это имхо соответствует содержанию, например уровню бодхисаттвы переводчика, то тогда можно более-менее говорить о буквальности и каноничности перевода, а если нет, то извините, это, по сути, комментарий.  Комментарий тоже может быть качественным, не понимаю зачем обижаться и спорить, Нико.


А судьи -- кто? (Я, кстати, не обижаюсь и не спорю)

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот и интересно что это за "некое благословение"


я там приписочку сделал в своем посте про санскрит ))

А так - фик его знает, что за благословение, я человек не оч. умный, не понимаю этого. Сказали - приныл к сведению и все тут.

А еще, кстати, забыл сказать (из личного опыта) - текст без перевода для чтения видимо дается Ламами совсем "одарённым" (альтернативно) людям, типа вот меня например))). В смысле, что хотябы *связь какая то хоть* с данной практикой появиться, если человек совсем какбэ.. это.. "умён" не по годам )))))))

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

В вышеприведенной статье например говориться что для "благославления"/"вдохновения" устная передача конечно важна, а дальше даже читая в переводе передача не теряется (т.к. всё же остаётся устная непрерывная передача восоходящая к Будде):



> ...After all, the oral transmission of texts originally written in Sanskrit is considered to be unbroken even when the transmission is continued with the recitation of the texts in translation, such as in Tibetan or Chinese.

----------


## Нико

> Ну причем тут засмеют.. я сам кого хошъ это самое могу.. (модератор соврать не даст)))) )... просто элементарно не удобно физически произносить текст в противофазе, когда весь зал говорит другое... вйди из зала, не мешай никому, читай на русском, кто мешает?


Да, согласна, но для многих почему-то мотивацией для освоения тиб. языка садхан является именно эта ситуация... Или я не права?

----------


## Ондрий

> Да, согласна, но для многих почему-то мотивацией для освоения тиб. языка садхан является именно эта ситуация... Или я не права?


Я такую мотивацию не встречал (мож просто никто со мной об этом не откровенничал), но думаю, что даже такая мотивация весьма неплоха, если на выходе будет любая польза - например обучение языку.

К Дхарме людей обычно (но не всегда конечно) приводят именно все те самые 8 мирских путей. Не от хорошей жизни. Потому-то и не рекомендуют рождаться богами ибо там ничего никому не надо - "жизнь удалась" (С).

----------


## Fritz

> А насчет бодхисаттв -- если Вам сказали, что эти переводчики были бодхисаттвами, то Вы так просто и поверили? Я не возражаю, конечно, думаю, что таковыми они и были, раз взяли на себя такой труд, но почему Вы тогда отказыветесь признавать бодхисаттв в нынешних российских переводчиках?


А Вы что, так просто проверили что Щакьямуни - будда?))) А отказываюсь потому, что отмашки сверху не было, я уже про это говорил, у нас в Ваджраяне только так.)))




> А судьи -- кто?


Судьи органы чувств и логика, выводное знание. Других в буддизме не бывает.

----------


## Legba

Тож вставлю пять копеек...
Вот вы, ребята, все про махасидхов да бодхисаттв...
Про реализации волшебные...
Давайте попроще посмотрим на вопрос.
Нормальные, человеческие требования к переводчику - какие?
Если мы говорим о тантрической садхане.
1. Очень хорош знать тибетский. Очень-очень хорошо, с учетом всех потребных нюансов.
2. Очень хорошо разбираться в Тантре. Нет, не быть реализованным. Нет, речь не о ритрите... Просто обладать достаточной информацией. Которую, блин, таки ни где не получишь, окромя тантрического колледжа/шедры (длительность мероприятия 12 - 20 лет, в зависимости от традиции). Ну да, еще можно лично у ног Гуру провести примерно столько же времени, со сходным результатом. 
3. Знать русский язык, и быть способным на ем связно излагать. Каковым качеством тоже обладают не все, сорри.

Заметьте, все это - вполне само собой разумеется. От переводчика, к примеру, медицинского или технического текста мы ожидаем примерно того-же набора - знание обоих языков и предмета. Но вот уже этому простому набору (без керима, сиддх и бхуми) кто же отвечает-то?!

----------

Rushny (27.02.2010), Ондрий (27.02.2010)

----------


## Asanga

Несколько раз тут Фриц, делал призрачные намеки на общины в которых практикуют на русском. Может я не прав, но похоже имеет он в виду группу Арьядевы, в которой практикуют по текстам изданным М.Кожевниковой "Сборник буддийских медитаций". На сегодняшний момент, это пожалуй самый полный сборник методов буддийской практики с комментариями практически всех известных учителей приежавших за последние 15 лет в Россию. Не скажу, что я также в восторге от всего перевода, но это оказалась книга по которой действительно можно изучать буддийскую философию и этику параллельно имея материал и комментарии для практик. 
К сожалению на данный момент тираж весь распродан, и посоветовать эту книгу уже не могу :-) осталась заначка в 10 экземпляров, для самых-самых.
Имхо, нельзя путать переводы садхан и комментариев, наше понимание во многом определяется именно комментариями, а не садханами, и  необходимо качество переводов именно таких текстов.
Тескты же садхан, более просты. И имхо, я бы выставил одно только требование по ритму текста. Хотя ведь ритмы бывают тоже разными, вот если бы это можно было бы обсудить с переводчиками, было бы здорово.
С некоторых пор я стал практиковать на русском именно после продолжительных практик на тибетском. И могу заверить, что по крайней мере, в моем случае я ощутил значительный прогресс. Какое бы благословение не было от тибетского текста, мы его читаем как мантру, зачем превращать в мантру то, что ею не является?

----------

Caddy (27.02.2010), Rushny (27.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.02.2010)

----------


## Нико

> А Вы что, так просто проверили что Щакьямуни - будда?))) А отказываюсь потому, что отмашки сверху не было, я уже про это говорил, у нас в Ваджраяне только так.)))
> 
> А что это за "отмашка сверху" в Ваджраяне? В наше время?
> 
> Судьи органы чувств и логика, выводное знание. Других в буддизме не бывает.



Ну, органы чувств обманчивы. Логика, и только логика -- пока мы не достигли истинного прозрения!

----------


## Fritz

Асанга, я тебе не скажу прав ты или не прав по поводу того на кого я тут намекаю. Но ты ж ведь не будешь возводить на уровень требования именно практику на русском языке, но всётки оставишь это как рекомендацию, на выбор, а? 
Да и что тут намекать, вон, ученики Оле - перешли на родной могучий, хотя я точно помню что было на тибетском году в 95-96м, я ещё прикалывался над транскрипцией, не было же это галлюцинацией!)))
А у Маргариты вроде, как я понял, в основном сутрические практики, типа Прибежищ и Гаден Лхагемы.




> Ну, органы чувств обманчивы. Логика, и только логика -- пока мы не достигли истинного прозрения!


Это в индуизме так. В буддизме всё наоборот - органы чувств  - реальность, единственная. И если совместить эти Ваши два предложения, то с лёгкостью выходит, что никакого прозрения и не достичь. На основании обманчивости прозрения (истинности) не вывести.)))

----------


## Rushny

[


> те садханы, что мы обычно читаем составлены были не индусами, их не переводили, их в основном составляли сами тибецы


Опять таки: вроде как бы и да, но - нет!
В частности, как относится к текстам садхан, открытых как тэрма: как с произведениям высокореализованных тибетских мастеров, или как к словам Гуру Ринпоче, Вималамитры и других индийско-удиянских махасиддхов, всего лишь записанным их тибетскими учениками? 
Ок, знать тибетский текст любой практикуемой садханы нужно. Хотя бы для того, чтобы практиковать в группе или вместе с тибетским ламой. Ранее мы это четко не проговорили. Наверное, посчитали, что это и так ясно. И ясно настолько, что снова говорить об этом -  будет полный баян, офф-топ и прочие преступления...
Ок, некая толика пользы от произнесения даже непонятых текстов тоже вполне вероятно. Поверим ламам, есть за что. 
Будда лично говорил, что если даже нарака (существо ада) хоть раз в жизни бросит цветок в небо на подношение буддам, то получит пользу и встанет на Путь. Лама Олег тоже утверждал, что одна светская львица, посидев на лекции  одного тибетского хай-ламы тоже получит пользу от того, что, попивая джин-тоник  услышала имя Будды. Может даже это ей и пригодится уже в следующей жизни, "когда она переродится кошечкой" . (Здесь лама подчеркнул что это шутка, чтоб на форумах не приписывали ему прогноз реинкарнации этой всемирно известной дивы). 
Вот только у некоторых есть желание и потенция извлечь намного бОльшую пользу, чем просто бубнить непонятные или даже полупонятные словеса. И не ждать пользы только в следующей жизни, а уже и в этой хоть что-то реализовать - см. сообщение  Asanga:



> С некоторых пор я стал практиковать на русском именно после продолжительных практик на тибетском. И могу заверить, что по крайней мере, в моем случае я ощутил значительный прогресс.


Ок, многие тибетцы действительно почти не понимают смысла слов в текстах садхан. Лично видел таких. Они объяснили, что язык Дхармы очень отличается от тибетского разговорного. Наши студентки шедры в Катманду вам тоже это могут подтвердить.
Но мы – не тибетцы. Мы не потянем годы практики в уединении на одной только лишь преданности ламе. Европейскому критическому уму нужны аргументы, чтоб самому себя уболтать. Поэтому нам так важны как можно более квалифицированные переводы. И не только с тибетского или с санскрита, но и с языка той культуры, которая породила эти тексты. Отсюда ИМХО, и проистекают все эти нескладушечки с "Алмазыми Свиньями" и проч., которые можно и НУЖНО избежать

----------


## Rushny

> Это в индуизме так. В буддизме всё наоборот - органы чувств  - реальность, единственная.


Вот блин горелый-то!
А я, дурень, до сих пор считал, что единственной реальностью является Просветленный Ум-Сознание!

Fritz, вы бы взяли бы да и подправили Будду Шакьямуни, Падмасамбхаву, Лонгченпу и иже с ними! 

А то они такого там понаписывали, что мы до сих пор неверным путем шагаем :Cry:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Насчет бубнения по-тибетски без понимания смысла есть одно необычное объяснение. Один монгол сказал что в бардо есть такие моменты что ум у практиковавших приобретает такую ясность, что способен понимать буквально все языки. В этот момент он вспоминает тибетские тексты, понимает их смысл, затем начинает читать со смыслом, визуализировать и т.д. и это помогает ему обрести хорошее рождение.

----------


## Asanga

> А у Маргариты вроде, как я понял, в основном сутрические практики, типа Прибежищ и Гаден Лхагемы


Да, в сборнике медитаций у Маргариты Кожевниковой сутрические практики,но их ведь много (7 членная практика, подношение еды, подношение мандалы, медитации по Шаматхе и Випашьяне, я уже не говорю про 4 Безмерные и Бодхичитту, посвящение заслуг). Но есть изданные и тексты садхан переведенные ею, и тибетский оригинал там прилагается, но в книге они раздельно, и на мой взгляд это принципиально верно. Если ты хочешь на тибетском, читай на тибетском. Хочешь на русском, читай на русском.



> Но ты ж ведь не будешь возводить на уровень требования именно практику на русском языке, но всётки оставишь это как рекомендацию, на выбор, а?


Сложный вопрос, поскольку очень сложно сказать за других и для других. За себя могу сказать - нет, практика на тибетском превращается для меня в мифо-поэтический ритуал. Мне этого недостаточно, мне нужно просветление, для этого мне необходима качественная медитация, которая для меня существует в контексте моих мыслей, даже если я стремлюсь оказаться без некоторых :-). Мыслю я на русском.

----------

Rushny (27.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.02.2010)

----------


## Fritz

> А я, дурень, до сих пор считал, что единственной реальностью является Просветленный Ум-Сознание!


Это в индуизме так, и называется это атман или брахман, что-то вроде того. А в буддизме любой традиции единственная реальность - дхармы, органы чувств в том числе. 




> Fritz, вы бы взяли бы да и подправили Будду Шакьямуни, Падмасамбхаву, Лонгченпу и иже с ними!


Мне проще Ваше понимание творчества этих личностей подправить.)))

----------


## Нико

> Это в индуизме так. В буддизме всё наоборот - органы чувств  - реальность, единственная. И если совместить эти Ваши два предложения, то с лёгкостью выходит, что никакого прозрения и не достичь. На основании обманчивости прозрения (истинности) не вывести.)))


[/QUOTE]

Это кто Вам сказал? Из позиций какой школы Вы исходите? Не из прасангики -- это точно!

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Это в индуизме так, и называется это атман или брахман, что-то вроде того. А в буддизме любой традиции единственная реальность - дхармы, органы чувств в том числе.


Что-то Вы путаете. В буддизме органы чувств и дхармы не являются единственной реальностью. А Только-сознание -- позиция одной из буддийских школ, читтаматры.

----------


## Fritz

Из позиций любой школы, это общее, особенно из позиций прасангики. Только не надо говорить что мол в прасангике дхарм не существует, прасангика обсуждает только вопрос как они существуют, а точнее просто - как они, существуют же они или нет в прасангике оба ответа - абсурд. Как они - дхармы? А вот так!))))) Дхармы - такОво, или дхармОво.)) Не надо демонизировать прасангику и сводить её к нигилизму!))))

----------


## Rushny

> в буддизме любой традиции единственная реальность - дхармы, органы чувств в том числе.


Даже тхеравадины, основываясь на Абхидхарме Васубандху докажут вам, что в отличие от дхарм, органы чувств являются составными и подвержены становлению и разрушению. Вы же ранее что-то говорили о практике Ваджраяны, где воззрения тхеравадинов считаются "очень условными учениями"... 
Может мы опять говорим о чем-то разном?
Что вы понимаете под органами чувств? 




> Мне проще Ваше понимание творчества этих личностей подправить.)))


М-да....

----------


## Нико

> Из позиций любой школы, это общее, особенно из позиций прасангики.


Не надо сводить её и к этернализму.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

*Fritz*,
можете объяснить, что происходит при чтении тибетского текста (при условии не знания языка)?

----------


## Fritz

> Даже тхеравадины, основываясь на Абхидхарме Васубандху докажут вам, что в отличие от дхарм, органы чувств являются составными и подвержены становлению и разрушению.


Вот бы скорешиться с такими тхеравадинами!)) Обычно у тхеравадинов и Васубадху и его Абхидхарма - суть махаянская ересь.

Все дхармы составные и подвержены. Органы чувств в Абхидхарме Васубанду и тхеравадинов - дхармы. 




> Вы же ранее что-то говорили о практике Ваджраяны, где воззрения тхеравадинов считаются "очень условными учениями"...


Я такого не говорил. Если и говорил подобное, то скорее всего не был понят правильно. Не знаю как насчёт тхеравадинов, всякие бывают, а вот воззрения Тхеравады - очень хорошие буддийские воззрения, целая колесница воззрений.




> В буддизме органы чувств и дхармы не являются единственной реальностью.


В буддизме, любой традиции,  орган чувства - рупа дхарма, индрия.




> Не надо сводить её и к этернализму.


Точно.)))




> Совсем даже не общее, ибо низшие школы признают самобытие феноменов, чего никак не признает прасангика.


Это вайбхашики чтоли? Так они вымерли давно, ещё до динозавров. А больше никаких низших школ с самобытиём феноменов нет в наше время. И опять же, что вы под самобытиём понимаете - именно самобытиё, истинную внешнюю реальность, или качественную самотождественность, в санскрите оба противоположных значения обозначаются одним словом - свабхава.




> Я говорю, что, с точи зрения прасангики мадхьямики, дхармы существуют просто номинально. И оба ответа нельзя признать абсурдом, т.к. на вопрос: "существует ли "я"? дается ответ: "существует". Но как? Просто как обозначение.


"я" - это не дхарма. Вы путаете концепты и взаимозависимое, т.е. дхармы.

----------


## Нико

> *Fritz*,
> можете объяснить, что происходит при чтении тибетского текста (при условии не знания языка)?


Извините, что отвечаю вместо Фрица: происходит наработка благих отпечатков на будущее (когда появится возможность изучить тиб. язык). Не более того.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.02.2010)

----------


## Fritz

Плюс ещё наработка благих отпечатков на настоящее - человек верит в 3 драгоценности, старается, желает блага себе и другим и т.д. А потом, в течении недели, если он не на острове один, раздобудет переводец или у товарищей о значении спросит. Мало есть людей на планете способных на бессмысленное бубнение долгое время. Скорее тут слабое звено - сам человек полагающий что кто-то бессмысленно бубнит.

----------


## Нико

> Это вайбхашики чтоли? Так они вымерли давно, ещё до динозавров. А больше никаких низших школ с самобытиём феноменов нет в наше время. И опять же, что вы под самобытиём понимаете - именно самобытиё, истинную внешнюю реальность, или качественную самотождественность, в санскрите оба противоположных значения обозначаются одним словом - свабхава.


Я под самобытием понимаю реальность-в-себе, истинную, внешнюю, а что касается другого значения свабхавы, того, что вы называете "качественной самотождественностью", то это прасангики признают как нечто условное, номинальное, но не самосущее. 




> "я" - это не дхарма. Вы путаете концепты и взаимозависимое, т.е. дхармы.


[/QUOTE]

Т.е. "я" -- это не феномен? "Я" нет? А кто тогда сейчас со мной общается в данном форуме?

----------


## Fritz

> того, что вы называете "качественной самотождественностью", то это прасангики признают как нечто условное, номинальное, но не самосущее.


А дхармы - сущее, не самосущее, а просто сущее хоть? 




> Т.е. "я" -- это не феномен? "Я" нет? А кто тогда сейчас со мной общается в данном форуме?


Нет, я  - это измышление ума, концепт, который мы прикрепляем к скандхам, продукт ложного мышления и опора для дальнейшего подобного мышления. Вы мне скажите какой ответ Вы хотите услышать на тему кто в форуме общается, а я Вам отвечу.))))  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Плюс ещё наработка благих отпечатков на настоящее - человек верит в 3 драгоценности, старается, желает блага себе и другим и т.д. А потом, в течении недели, если он не на острове один, раздобудет переводец или у товарищей о значении спросит. Мало есть людей на планете способных на бессмысленное бубнение долгое время. Скорее тут слабое звено - сам человек полагающий что кто-то бессмысленно бубнит.


Разве Вы совсем недавно не выступали против "переводцев", ежели они не от "бодхисаттв"? Просто интересно...

----------


## Fritz

Я уже прояснил объект протеста - замена садхан переводцами. Перечитайте.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Плюс ещё наработка благих отпечатков на настоящее - человек верит в 3 драгоценности, старается, желает блага себе и другим и т.д. А потом, в течении недели, если он не на острове один, раздобудет переводец или у товарищей о значении спросит. Мало есть людей на планете способных на бессмысленное бубнение долгое время. Скорее тут слабое звено - сам человек полагающий что кто-то бессмысленно бубнит.


Отпечатки, вера и желание благ... всё это есть и на уровне сутры. В чём тогда смысл тибетского прочтения именно тантрических садхан? отпечатки тантры?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> А дхармы - сущее, не самосущее, а просто сущее хоть?


Хотите точу зрения прасангики? Дхармы -- это относительная истина, т.е. истина "для сознания-покрова", т.е. для умов обывателей, но не для арьев. 




> Нет, я  - это измышление ума, концепт, который мы прикрепляем к скандхам, продукт ложного мышления и опора для дальнейшего подобного мышления. Вы мне скажите какой ответ Вы хотите услышать на тему кто в форуме общается, а я Вам отвечу.)))) :


Не всякое "я" -- измышление ума. "Простое-я" существует и в принципе неуничтожимо. Условно говоря. А вот такого "я", которое нам мерещится, не было, нет и быть не может. Разницу улавливаете?

----------

Rushny (27.02.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Отпечатки, вера и желание благ... всё это есть и на уровне сутры. В чём тогда смысл тибетского прочтения именно тантрических садхан? отпечатки тантры?


Да, именно так, если в сознании нет созревших причин для подлинной практики тантры.

----------

Rushny (27.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.02.2010)

----------


## Fritz

> Отпечатки, вера и желание благ... всё это есть и на уровне сутры. В чём тогда смысл тибетского прочтения именно тантрических садхан? отпечатки тантры?


Cкорость.  :Big Grin: 




> Хотите точу зрения прасангики? Дхармы -- это относительная истина, т.е. истина "для сознания-покрова", т.е. для умов обывателей, но не для арьев.


Точка зрения прасангики - нет никакой ни абсолютной ни относительной истины, это деление существует только для формирования понимания этого отсутствия. И кто говорит что дхармы - не относительная истина, Вам  же сказали - взаимозависимое, по-русски причём? Кроме относительной истины или взаимозависимости, дхарм, ничего не существует, в этом и заключается абсолютная истина. У меня всё сходится)))




> "Простое-я" существует и в принципе неуничтожимо. Условно говоря. А вот такого "я", которое нам мерещится, не было, нет и быть не может. Разницу улавливаете?


Не улавливаю. Что ещё за простое я?

----------


## Rushny

Пардон за длинную цитату. В сети этого пока как будто бы нет. А вопрос на самом деле важный:



> Взгляд на "эго" у ошибочных школ не соответствует воззрениям о сущности Будды. Поскольку они (небуддисты) приписывают эго (суще¬ствам, и явлениям), ничего не зная об этом. По их мнению, такое эго не существует в своём естественном состоянии. Они определяют его ограни¬ченным в размере и не считают, что оно обладает добродетелью тел Будды и изначальной мудростью. Ваш (мадхъямиков) взгляд цепляется за отсут¬ствие эго и пустоту как за обычное противоядие взгляду относительно наличия эго и отсутствия пустоты, но это не является абсолютным смыс¬лом. Поэтому в Махапаринирванасутре говорится (сокращенный пе¬ревод):
> Грудной младенец у матери на руках заболевает, и обеспокоенная мать вызывает врача. Врач смешивает лекарства с молоком и коричневым сахаром, даёт это младенцу и объясняет матери: "Я дал ребенку лекарства. Пока лекарство не переварится, не кормите ребенка молоком." Женщина натирает свою грудь желчью, чтобы младенец не смог получить молока, и говорит ему: "Ты не можешь получить молока, поскольку я натерла свою грудь ядом." Ребенок пытается  приложиться к груди, но не может вытерпеть горечь желчи. Когда лекарство переваривается, мать моет свою грудь и говорит сыну: "Иди сюда и выпей немного молока". Ребенок страдает от голода, но не хочет пить молоко, не смотря на то, что его приглашают, поскольку прошлый раз вкусил горечь. Мать вновь настаивает, объясняя детали, и только тогда ребёнок расслабляется и пьёт молоко. Так-то, о сын благой семьи! Будда точно также делает упор на учениях относительно отсутствия эго ради освобождения всех существ. Делая упор Hа этом, мысли об эго не задержатся у учеников и они достигнут прекращения печали {паринирваны). Так, для того, чтобы удалить ошибочные взгляды Локаяты и  учить трансформации в совершенное тело посредством медитации на пустоту, Будда учил, что всё феноменальное существование не имеет эго, и он наставлял своих учеников Mедитировать на пустоту. Будда учил этому также, как женщина натирала грудь желчью ради своего сына. Также, как женщина вымывала грудь и предлагала своему сыну свое молоко, Я, Будда, учу вас сущности Будды. О Бхикшу! Не бойтесь, также как мать зовёт своего сына и предлагает ему отведать молока, Бхикшу, вы также должны представить себя ребёнком. Сущность Будды не является несуществующей. Вы должны понять, что в прошлом я учил тому, что все явлении пусты в поучениях Праджняпарамиты, и это означало просто несуществование явлений в их истинной природе (rang bzhin med pа). Но медитируя на пустоту, чистое отсутствие, тела и мудрости Будды не разовьются, поскольку результаты следуют за причиной.
> Пустота – это пустота концептуализаций (spros pa, прапанча) восприятия явлений с самого момента их проявлений как одного или многих (gсhig du ma), и это пустота в их собственной сущности (ngo bos stong pa), подобно отражению в зеркале. Однако это не означает, что на абсолютном уровне нет ничего, и что в прошлом и в настоящем ничего не было и нет, и всё лишь иллюзорное проявление. В Праджняпарамитахридае говорится:
> Форма — это пустота,
> Пустота — это форма,
> Форма – это ничто иное как пустота,
> Пустота — это также ничто иное как форма.
> Точно также ощущение, восприятие, составные факторы и сознание пусты ...
> В Уттаратантре говорится:
> ...


Избранные отрывки из работ Лонгчена Рабджампа (сокращённый перевод избранных отрывков из Цигдён Дзод, Тхегчог Дзод, Щингта Ченпо, автокомментария на Семньид Нгалсо)
«Причинность и карма в буддизме» М. Шечен 2003
Переводы: Д.Устьянцев
Редакция: А.Орлов

----------

Samadhi Undercover (28.02.2010)

----------


## Dron

> Не улавливаю. Что ещё за простое я?



Лэйбл, наклеивается на поток сознания, на скандхи, затем на трикайю, что позволяет Будде говорить о его прежних жизнях.
Неучтожимое нечто, на которое можно навесить этот лейбл -  ясный свет.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Cкорость.


Скорость от простого прочтения тибетского текста?  :Confused:  магия однако...

----------


## Fritz

> Лэйбл, наклеивается на поток сознания, на скандхи, затем на трикайю, что позволяет Будде говорить о его прежних жизнях.
> Неучтожимое нечто, на которое можно навесить этот лейбл - ясный свет.


А-а, теперь понял, речь об атмане, я так и думал, но переспросил. Неуничтожимом атмане.
Интересно только кто лэйблы наклеивает на скандхи и тем более на трикаю - боженька? Или сам атман?)))))

----------


## До

> Хотите точу зрения прасангики? Дхармы -- это относительная истина, т.е. истина "для сознания-покрова", т.е. для умов обывателей, но не для арьев.


Не арьи, а обыватели достигают буддийской нирваны, освобождения от страдания и прекращения ашрав. 

Такой отжиг, что даже интересно где такое пишут и  какими словами.

----------


## До

Мысли вслух.



> взаимозависимое


В пратитьясамутпаде нет взаимной зависимости (есть просто зависимость). Интересно, откуда идёт этот словесный паразит. И ведь он прочно въелся в русский буддийский язык...

----------


## Asanga

До, это не паразит, а рассмотрение 12 членной цепи в прямом и обратном порядке, с точки зрения возникновения и прекращения.

----------

Ондрий (28.02.2010), Сергей Хос (02.03.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Александр Владленович, Вы, прошу прощения, чего хотите?....


Т.е. Вы не знаете? (если не считать кармических отпечатков тантры)

----------


## Dron

> А-а, теперь понял, речь об атмане, я так и думал, но переспросил. Неуничтожимом атмане.
> Интересно только кто лэйблы наклеивает на скандхи и тем более на трикаю - боженька? Или сам атман?)))))


Aтман - неделимый, постоянный, самостоятельно существующий; ясный свет-  поток состояний, пустой.
Кто наклеивает? Вы, например.

----------


## Fritz

> Мысли вслух.
> 
> В пратитьясамутпаде нет взаимной зависимости (есть просто зависимость). Интересно, откуда идёт этот словесный паразит. И ведь он прочно въелся в русский буддийский язык...


Правильно, паразит, сам его не люблю, но что делать. Таких очень много, "ясный свет", например.))) Правильнее зависимость (в смысле причинно-следственность) и взаимообусловленность. Паратантра короче)))






> Т.е. Вы не знаете?


Да, я не знаю. Но догадываюсь кто знает - Ёрш. Спрашивайте у него, а я ничего не знаю.




> Кто наклеивает? Вы, например.


Ничего я не наклеиваю, я - это только скандхи (мои), и более ничего. Кроме них ничего нет и быть не может, они не могут оторвать от себя кусок и наклеить на себя что-то, из соображений абсурдности такого. А вот в индуизме - всегда пожалуйста.

----------


## Ондрий

> Правильно, паразит, сам его не люблю, но что делать.


...перечитать Асангу (который модератор)  :Wink:  выше

----------


## До

> До, это не паразит, а рассмотрение 12 членной цепи в прямом и обратном *порядке*, с точки зрения возникновения и прекращения.
> ________
> Благодарность от:  shubhar (Сегодня)


И в прямом и в обратном порядке звенья ПС зависят от начальных к последующим. Сам принцип идапаччаяты таков (когда то, тогда это; когда то возникает, это возникает; когда нет того, нет этого; когда то прекращается, это прекращается). Прямой: когда возникает ведана (причина) возникает тришна (следствие); обратный: когда прекращается ведана (причина), прекращается тришна (следствие). Не наоборот. Возникновение или пркращение тришны всегда _следствие_ возникновения или прекращения веданы. Если бы зависимость была обоюдная (в обе стороны), то ведана бы возникала от тришны, неведение от самскар и ничего не прекратить. Прекращаешь, а оно тут же взаимо-возникает от последующих звеньев (причина от следствия). Как раз обратный порядок подтверждает, что зависимость строго в одну сторону.

Примерно понятно, что это ошибочный пеервод с английского _co-dependent_, людьми не разобравшимися в вопросе.

----------

Вова Л. (28.02.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

а зависимость бывает только односторонне "причинная"?

----------


## До

> а зависимость бывает только односторонне "причинная"?


Мужду дхармами любая. Намарупа, например, взаимо зависима между нама и рупа - нама поддерживает рупу, а рупа наму. Но _пратитьясамутпада_ дана Буддой именно как однонаправленный вектор. (Если где-то есть ещё зависимости, то это отдельно оговаривается, как дополнительные звенья.) Сам главный принцип внутри ПС - _идапаччаята_ строго линейный вектор. Смысл ПС - показать, что из омрачений (авидья, тришна, упадана) возникает страдание (смерть), т.е. 2я БИ. Смысла показать, что _всё обуславливает всё_ - такого нет. (И смысла, что страдание обуславливает клеши тоже, нет такой БИ.) Тем более, тогда бы было непонятно и нелогично откуда взяться прекращению. А так, так называемый "обратный порядок" - прекратилось неведение и дальше по цепочке прекратилось всё остальное. ("Обратный порядок" тоже не совсем удачный перевод (_патилома_ - "против шерсти"), он обратный по отношению к сансаре (по сравнению с _естественным_), а не что звенья там работают в другую сторону, от следствия к причине.)

----------

Ондрий (28.02.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

До, при ваших талантах, Вы никогда не думали над переводческой деятельностью?

----------


## Asanga

Собственно в переизданном 1-м томе Ламрима А.Кугявичус переводит II. Размышление о двенадцатизвенной формуле *обусловленного* происхождения. (средняя личность: развитие установки).

----------


## Fritz

> Но пратитьясамутпада дана Буддой именно как однонаправленный вектор. (Если где-то есть ещё зависимости, то это отдельно оговаривается, как дополнительные звенья.) Сам главный принцип внутри ПС - идапаччаята строго линейный вектор. Смысл ПС - показать, что из омрачений (авидья, тришна, упадана) возникает страдание (смерть), т.е. 2я БИ.


Вроде несколько лет тому назад об этом спорили. Неужели безрезультатно - так и продолжаете думать о линейностях? Это как в споре с сектантами насчёт парамит!))) Как же у Вас из омрачений возникает смерть? Из омрачений может возникнуть только омрачение, но и это бессмысленно, т.к. омрачение уже есть.))) (только не надо мне хамить и отправлять меня в другое место прасангикой упражняться))))

В каноне написано - если есть то значит есть и это, а не из этого то, что есть очевидный абсурд.

имасмим сати идам хоти
имассуппада идам уппадджати
имасмим асати идам на хоти
имасса ниродха идам нирудджхати
Когда есть это, есть и то
И когда возникает это, возникает то
Когда нет этого, нет и того

И где здесь линейность?




> обратный: когда прекращается ведана (причина), прекращается тришна (следствие)


У Будды была ведана.))))

----------

Caddy (28.02.2010)

----------


## До

> И где здесь линейность?


Речь о взаимно обуславливают звенья друг друга или однонаправленно.

Какие у вас претензии ко мне я не понял.

----------


## Fritz

Претензий никаких, упаси бох.)))
 Зато есть вопросы. Вот что значит разница между "взаимно" или "однонаправленно", это как? Автомобиль обусловлен кузовом и двигателем взаимно или однонаправленно? А двигательновость двигателя обусловлена автомобилем взаимно или однонаправленно?

----------


## Caddy

[Принято думать], что факторы – это такие [нечто], 
что в зависимости от них возникает [другое нечто].
В той мере, покуда не возникает [сущее], 
как [не могут быть] они не факторами?

Несвязно, что факторы есть факторы 
чего-то несущего или сущего.
Если несущего, то чего это факторы? 
А если сущего, то зачем факторы?
(ММК, I, 5-6)
 :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Зато есть вопросы. Вот что значит разница между "взаимно" или "однонаправленно", это как?


абисняю: сперва получаешь палкой по голове, и только потом возникает шишка, а не наоборот. Палка от шишки не зависит, ибо суть порождающая причина, а вот шишка от палки - вполне, ибо суть следствие удара пабашке  :Wink:

----------


## Fritz

Согласен. Но только при условии что палка - палка, голова-голова и плюс движение со столкновением, и ещё плюс все три должны существовать и прекращаться, а не так что из головы возникает палка, из палки движение и столкновение, а из движения шишка, при том что пока все эти объекты ещё не существуют, их существование возникает позже)))
Будда расставил звенья именно так для того что бы проиллюстрировать наличие хету пратьяя и пхала среди дхарм и групп дхарм и ротацию этих функций, т.е. пустотность.
Хотя объяснение от До хорошее, есть в нём полезное, для новичков сгодится. И линейные участки в объёмных образованиях никто не отменял)))

----------


## До

> Претензий никаких, упаси бох.)))
>  Зато есть вопросы. Вот что значит разница между "взаимно" или "однонаправленно", это как? Автомобиль обусловлен кузовом и двигателем взаимно или однонаправленно? А двигательновость двигателя обусловлена автомобилем взаимно или однонаправленно?


Однонаправленно, это так:
*А* является причиной определяющей возникновение следствия *Б*.
*Б* не является причиной определяющей возникновение *А*.
То есть следствие не обуславливает причину.

Взаимно, это так:
*А* обуславливает возникновение *Б*, а *Б* обуславливает возникновение *А*.

Будда говорит, излагая _пратитьясамутпаду_, что 7е звено обуславливает возникновение 8го. Из этого нельзя делать вывод, что он ещё имел ввиду, что, мол, 8е звено обуславливает 7е.

В однонаправленном изложении, если прекратить *А*, то логично прекращается и *Б*, так как оно было обусловленно *А*.

Во взаимозависимом варианте, если прекращено *А*, то *А* снова возникнет, так как будет обусловленно *Б*.




> Будда расставил звенья именно так для того что бы проиллюстрировать


2ю БИ.

----------

Ондрий (01.03.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

> Согласен. Но только при условии что палка - палка, голова-голова и плюс движение со столкновением, и ещё плюс все три должны существовать и прекращаться, а не так что из головы возникает палка, из палки движение и столкновение, а из движения шишка, при том что пока все эти объекты ещё не существуют, их существование возникает позже)))
> Будда расставил звенья именно так для того что бы проиллюстрировать наличие хету пратьяя и пхала среди дхарм и групп дхарм и ротацию этих функций, т.е. пустотность.


... а вот тут вот не надо мухлевать и заниматься анализом  :Wink: .. тогда мы вообще не обнаружим ни палку, ни голову, ни шишки, ни процесса бития и т.д.





> Хотя объяснение от До хорошее, есть в нём полезное, для новичков сгодится. И линейные участки в объёмных образованиях никто не отменял)))


ИМХО и ты и я попутали оба взаимозависимость дхарм и причинно-следственную связь. Ротации причины и следствия быть не может. Иначе бы мертвый оживал, молодел и т.д. Время шло бы вспять и т.д.

А вот когда рассматривают, например, объект и орган восприятия и т.д. - тогда верно говорить не о _ротации_, сколько о _невозможности_ установить *изначальную* (!!!) причину взаимозависимой пары (До привел пример намарупы).

----------


## Вангдраг

Хорошо, когда люди,прежде чем заняться переводами,изучают языки.
Хорошо,когда люди,прежде чем начать рассуждать,изучают культуру мышления.
А то ставят телегу впереди коня и возмущаются:"Почему не едет?"

----------

Ersh (03.03.2010)

----------


## Fritz

> Однонаправленно, это так:
> А является причиной определяющей возникновение следствия Б.
> Б не является причиной определяющей возникновение А.
> То есть следствие не обуславливает причину.


Всё правильно, т.к. А исчезает, Б и В - условия этого исчезновения и причины возникновения А (не именно того же А, но подобного по роду А). И А никак не может быть причиной Б, А всегда может быть причиной только А.




> Взаимно, это так:


Если есть А, то есть и Б. Одновременнно. это на бумаге и в речи поочереди, а в реале - одновременно.

Понимаю учение Будды искажать и неправильно понимать - дело святое, но моё-то Учение зачем?))))))






> тогда мы вообще не обнаружим ни палку, ни голову, ни шишки, ни процесса бития и т.д.


Тебе об этом со всех сторон талдычат бодхисаттвы и будды 10 сторон света)))) Перечитай Праджняпарамитахридаясутру перед сном)))




> Ротации причины и следствия быть не может. Иначе бы мертвый оживал, молодел и т.д. Время шло бы вспять и т.д.


Имеется в виду ротация функции, например зерно - причина ростка, а росток - следствие и одновременно причина нового зерна и одновременно условие для исчезновения зерна.




> А вот когда рассматривают, например, объект и орган восприятия и т.д. - тогда верно говорить не о ротации, сколько о невозможности установить изначальную (!!!) причину взаимозависимой пары (До привел пример намарупы).


По системе До рупа должна возникать из сознания. Только откуда у него сознание берётся если ещё нет рупы или хотя бы намы?... Впрочем Бог ему судья.)))

----------


## Ондрий

> Если есть А, то есть и Б. Одновременнно. это на бумаге и в речи поочереди, а в реале - одновременно.


Т.е. причину и следствие ты вообще исключаешь? Хм..

Одновременно - это, например, цветоформа, когда цвет не есть причина формы, а форма не есть причина цвета, но существовать они могут только одновременно со-возникая. Ты вообще про чё пишешь, я не врубаюсь?




> Имеется в виду ротация функции, например зерно - причина ростка, а росток - следствие и одновременно причина нового зерна и одновременно условие для исчезновения зерна.


Ку! Теперь ты говоришь о цикличности функции-процесса как-такового, а не о непосредственной ротации причины-следствия как писал выше, или об одновременном существовании причины и следствия (что вообще нонсенс и есть тема для классического раздолбания таких выводов при "диспутах" с немадхьямиками). Конкретизируй мысли, иначе у тебя получается, что _новое_ зерно есть причина _старого_ ростка, если ты зацикливаешь причины-следствия.

----------


## Fritz

Нет, у меня получается что росток (любой, новый или старый) является причиной соответствующего (нового или старого)  зерна и наоборот, т.е. как ни крути зерно и росток одновременно являются и причинами и следсвием и условием. Я воспринимаю 12 ПС как принципиальное правило для 3-х времён, а не как рассмотрение конкретно взятого отдельного линейного явления, что крайне абсурдно. Все 12 звеньев в каждом мгновении присутствуют, служа опорой для новых 12 звеньев. Ведь человек одновременно состоит из 5 скандх, в свою очередь  состоящих из сотни противоположных по функции дхарм.

----------


## Ондрий

> Нет, у меня получается что росток (любой, новый или старый) является причиной соответствующего (нового или старого)  зерна и наоборот, т.е. как ни крути зерно и росток *одновременно* являются и причинами и следсвием и условием.


Один и тот же росток и зерно? 

Чандракирти, Мадхямакааватара

6.10 По вашему очертание, цвет, вкус, потенциал и созревание ростка _не отличается_ от того, что является его причиной - семени.

6.11 Если, по вашему, семя и росток _не отличаются_, тогда семя также как и росток не воспринимаются. Или если они одно и тоже, то также как  росток, это [семя] тоже воспринимается. Поэтому не говорите так

6.12 Поскольку результат виден _только_ после исчезновения его причины, то *даже в миру не принято* говорить, что это одно и тоже.

Фриц, твои утверждения это даже не буддизм, а санькхья с которой ведет диспут Чандракирти. Так то.




> Я воспринимаю 12 ПС как принципиальное правило для 3-х времён, а не как рассмотрение конкретно взятого отдельного линейного явления, что крайне абсурдно. Все 12 звеньев в каждом мгновении присутствуют, служа опорой для новых 12 звеньев. Ведь человек одновременно состоит из 5 скандх, в свою очередь  состоящих из сотни противоположных по функции дхарм.


Все это здорово, но меня измором тебе не взять))). Приведи пожалуйста список 12ти звеньев и покажи мне тупому, где у тебя *одновременно* существует смерть и рождение или прикосновение-впечатления-желание? Ведь защищаемый тобою тезис состоит именно в *одновременности* А и Б (см. выше)

----------


## Fritz

Одновременно некоторые дхармы у нас рождаются, пребывают и умирают. Одновременно умирает зерно и рождается росток. Без желания нет впечатления и контакта и наоборот. Этож всё разные дхармы! Одновременно мы имеем 5 груд дхарм.




> Ведь защищаемый тобою тезис состоит именно в одновременности А и Б


Верно. Есть рупа, есть и сознание, а значит есть и контакт (совокупность дхарм, например индрии и вишаи), значит есть и различение, значит некоторые дхармы пребывают некоторые рождаются и некоторые умирают, тоже про предыдущую рупу и про будущую. "Так и растёт эта груда страдания" (или типа того) (с) Васубандху.
Не надо этот тезис защищать, он очевиден на примере любой повозки.)))




> Фриц, твои утверждения это даже не буддизм, а санькхья с которой ведет диспут Чандракирти. Так то.


Ерунда а не так-то, ты сейчас споришь не с моим фомой, а со своим ерёмой.

----------


## Ондрий

> Одновременно некоторые дхармы у нас рождаются, пребывают и умирают.


Причем тут дхармы, одновременность их мы уже рассмотрели выше. Это от другой стенки гвоздь.




> Одновременно умирает зерно и рождается росток.


Не может одновременно умирать зерно и рождаться росток!! 

6.18 оттуда же:

(Оппоненты): Подобно двум чашам весов ... [движение которых] кажется одновременным, таже происходит возниконовение производимого и прекращение производящего. (Прасангики): Хотя [движение чаш весов] и одновременно, но это не соответствует данному [случаю]

6.19 То, что возникает, поскольку в процессе становления, - не существует. То, что прекращается, поскольку в процессе разрушения, - все еще существует. Какое же здесь сравнение с весами? [Кроме того], при отсуствии производящего такое возниконовение бессмысленно

Фриц, ты меня извини, но перечитай сам себя. 



> Нет, у меня получается что росток (любой, новый или старый) является причиной соответствующего (нового или старого) зерна и наоборот, т.е. *как ни крути зерно и росток одновременно являются и причинами и следсвием и условием*.


накрутил.. 

Шуньятасаптати:

5. То, что уже произведено, нет нужды производить.
То, что еще не произведено, нельзя произвести.
То, что возникает сейчас, уже будучи [частично] возникшим,
А [частично] не возникшим, тоже не может возникнуть

Извини, Фриц, но ты ошибся по всем пунктам. Это даже не буддизм у тебя иногда выходит. Поэтому прасангику все же надо подтянуть. (надеюсь за хамство ты это не примешь?  :Wink:  )

Мадхьямакааватара:
6.26 Сущность, выдуманная тиртиками, которые находятся под влиянием свего сна неведения, и то, что выдумано по поводу иллюзий, миражей и пр. - не существует даже для обычного мира

Удачи!

----------


## Fritz

> Причем тут дхармы, одновременность их мы уже рассмотрели выше. Это от другой стенки гвоздь.


Дхармы при всём. Всё остальное ни при чём, т.к. всего остального нет.




> Не может одновременно умирать зерно и рождаться росток!!


Свяжись с нобелевским комитетом. Это решение проблемы голода - не только Африку накормишь, но ещё и Марс.))) (10% мне не забудь занести) Если у тебя зерно сохраняется при наличии ростка! Голова исчезает и появляется голова с шишкой, при контакте с палкой. Одна рупа исчезает, появляется другая рупа.




> т.е. как ни крути зерно и росток одновременно являются и причинами и следсвием и условием.


Ну да, смотря относительно чего. Ну вот так я умею объяснять. А кто-то так умеет понимать. 

С весами, если я не ошибаюсь, это спор с сотрантиками, или ещё с кем-то, у кого, короче, следствие уже существует но непроявленно, в потенциале.

6.18 и 19 - это как раз против позиции До. 5. Тоже 6.26 это вообще спор с атмавадой.

Не очень удачно подобраны цитаты.

----------


## Нико

> а зависимость бывает только односторонне "причинная"?


По мнению проф. Джеффри Хопкинса, перевод "взаимозавивимое возникновение/происхождение" в целиком приемлем, но не годится к тех ситуациях, когда речь идет, например, о следствиях, в своём возникновении зависящих от причин.  

В то же время, Его Святейшество много учит о том, что не только следствия зависят от причин,о и причины -- от следствий, но не потому, что следствия порождают причины, что было бы абсурдно, а потому что без следствий нельзя вести речь о причинах. Это уже тонкая зависимость от мысленного обозначения...

----------

Dondhup (01.03.2010), Fritz (01.03.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.03.2010), Дубинин (01.03.2010)

----------


## Fritz

> а потому что без следствий нельзя вести речь о причинах.


Тут речь идёт о соответствии следствия своей причине, в этом смысле взаимозависимость - если что-то есть (или нет, прекратилось), то будет соответствующее следствие.

----------


## До

> Понимаю учение Будды искажать и неправильно понимать - дело святое, но моё-то Учение зачем?))))))


Я таким не занимаюсь, зачем так говорить, не понятно. На счет искажения "вашего учения", я лишь объяснял, _что именно_ я имел ввиду. Чего вы там "учите" меня - не интересует, ваши интерпретации я не трогал. Софистика и споры меня не интересуют и не нравятся.




> По системе До рупа должна возникать из сознания. Только откуда у него сознание берётся если ещё нет рупы или хотя бы намы?... Впрочем Бог ему судья.)))


Это по системе Будды.

Вам надо так -- выдвигаете чёткий тезис претензия к Будде. Или выдвигаете чёткий тезис претензия ко мне (например, что я не правильно понял утверждение Будды). Тогда соответствующие люди смогут и вероятно будут с вами это обсуждать. В данном случае я не пойму к кому у вас претензии к Будде или ко мне. Сейчас похоже у вас претензия к Будде, но предьявляете вы её мне. В таком формате я с вами дискутировать не смогу.

----------


## Fritz

Нет, это по системе Вашего собственного понимания системы Будды, давайте лучше так, когда будете буддой и будете чётко понимать систему Будды, то будет эдак.

Чёткие претензии: сознание(виджняна) есть(бхава) только при контакте (спарша) индрии и вишая (аж 2 рупы), две рупы возможны при их возникновении (джати) и исчезновении (марана) предыдущей рупы ( и иже с ней сознания, контакта и далее по списку). Так что не выходит линейно ну никак, только объёмно.

----------


## Ондрий

> 6.18 и 19 - это как раз против позиции До. 5. Тоже 6.26 это вообще спор с атмавадой. Не очень удачно подобраны цитаты.


Не нашел мужества признать ошибочность взглядов? Не ожидал от тебя, друг... ладно..

----------


## До

> Нет, это по системе Вашего собственного понимания системы Будды, давайте лучше так, когда будете буддой и будете чётко понимать систему Будды, то будет эдак.


Что же я не могу понять чему учит Будда? А с Фрицем обсуждать когда стану Фрицем?




> Чёткие претензии: сознание(виджняна) есть(бхава) только при контакте (спарша) индрии и вишая (аж 2 рупы), две рупы возможны при их возникновении (джати) и исчезновении (марана) предыдущей рупы ( и иже с ней сознания, контакта и далее по списку). Так что не выходит линейно ну никак, только объёмно.


Ничего не понял. Но вижу, что что-то не так со словом "линейно" было. Плохое слово.
1. Линейно потому что - из вариантов циклично, с петлями, сетью, линейно - изложение _пратитьясамутпады_, имеет точки начало и конец, не зацикленно, не петляет, не звезда. Следовательно раз оно имеет соединённые начало и конец через последовательность соединённых точек я и сказал "линейный вектор". Никакого мистического металинейного смыла, уж не знаю, что вы подумали, я не имел ввиду.
Пример: •—•—•—•—•—•—•—•—•—•—•—•
Линейный вектор: •→•→•→•→•→•→•→•→•→•→•→•
Взаимо зависимость: •↔•↔•↔•↔•↔•↔•↔•↔•↔•↔•↔•

2. Изложение пратитьясамутпады Буддой дано десятки раз в одинаковой форме как развертывающейся цепи зависимостей, строго по порядку (в этом смысле тоже линейно, т.е. последовательно, упорядочено). Хоть у тех дхарм могут быть и другие связи межуд собой, это не имеет отношения конкретно к изложению _пратитьясамутпады_. Например, есть такая связь, что ведана и спарша рождаются одновременно (сахаджа). Однако в ПС спарша является определяющим условием для возникновения или исчезновения веданы. Вот есть такое изложение, это пратитьясамутпада, оно такое.

Если это отвечает на ваши вопросы. То не понятно зачем было огульно предъявлять мне искажение чего-то там.

----------


## Fritz

> Изложение конкретно к изложению


Вот я и сказал ранее, что изложение линейно, т.к. в мире людей по-другому нельзя, разве что у китайцев одним навороченым иероглифом.




> имеет точки начало и конец


Какое ещё начало, "в начале было слово" (с)?




> Изложение пратитьясамутпады Буддой дано десятки раз в одинаковой форме как развертывающейся цепи зависимостей, строго по порядку (в этом смысле тоже линейно, т.е. последовательно, упорядочено).


В некоторых суттах Будда начинал с жажды. Так что начало у Вас плавающее должно быть.

И я уже говорил ранее, что линейность есть, только в группах звеньев делимых на причины (1 2 8 9 10), следствия (все) и плоды-опоры (3 4 5 6 7 11 12) для дальнейших причин и следствий. Для этого 12 ПС и задумывалась именно в такой классической последовательности. Для других случаев достаточно обычного прозаического изложения Абхидхаммы, про аятаны, дхату, самскары и т.д.




> Однако в ПС спарша является определяющим условием для возникновения или исчезновения веданы.


Так исчезновения или возникновения? Не забывайте про линейность!))))




> 1. Линейно потому что - из вариантов циклично, с петлями, сетью, линейно - изложение пратитьясамутпады, имеет точки начало и конец, не зацикленно, не петляет, не звезда.
> 
> Например, есть такая связь, что ведана и спарша рождаются одновременно (сахаджа).


Стало быть петли всё же есть?))))




> Пример: •—•—•—•—•—•—•—•—•—•—•—•
> Линейный вектор: •→•→•→•→•→•→•→•→•→•→•→•


Это к Шубхару и его цитатам.

----------


## Ондрий

> Стало быть петли всё же есть?))))


Фриц, ты читал внимательно что до этого писали? Судя по всему - нет.

Выдаешь утверждения которые вообще есть ересь с т.з. как махаяны так и вообще Дхармы, тебя поймали на ошибках, не юли, не красиво это.

----------


## Dron

> Ничего я не наклеиваю, я - это только скандхи (мои), и более ничего. Кроме них ничего нет и быть не может, они не могут оторвать от себя кусок и наклеить на себя что-то, из соображений абсурдности такого. А вот в индуизме - всегда пожалуйста.


Под наклеиванием ярлыков подразумевается процесс мысленного обозначения явлений; чтобы назвать что-либо ничего отрывать не надо

----------


## Dron

Я - не скандхи, а имя/название, даваемое скандхам

----------


## Fritz

> Например, есть такая связь, что ведана и спарша рождаются одновременно (сахаджа).


А вместе со спаршей спарширующее, т.к. спаршу образуют две спарширующие дхармы, а эти три, в свою очередь, сознание. Уже не петли, а звёзды и тетрагоны получаются.))) 




> Выдаешь утверждения которые вообще есть ересь с т.з. как махаяны так и вообще Дхармы, тебя поймали на ошибках, не юли, не красиво это.


Ересь означает вольнодумие, выбор или мнение, частное богословское мнение, это слово приобрело негативный оттенок в связи с преследованиями  в соответствующие времена. С т.зр. Тхеравады твоя Махаяна - ересь. Ничего я не юлю, в Тхераваде изложение только линейное, не знаю как насчёт понимания, хоть и встречал ересь подобную моей у некоторых тхеравадинов, у Ассаджи вроде. А в Махаяне то о чём я говорю есть и у Нагарджуны и у Васубандху.
Иными словами, не вижу поимки на ошибках. Максимум в чём я ошибаюсь - спутал изложение с пониманием излагаемого и начал критиковать первое на основании второго.

----------


## До

> Какое ещё начало, "в начале было слово" (с)?


Интересно, какой ответ от меня вы на это ждёте.




> И я уже говорил ранее, что линейность есть,


Тогда какие претензии?




> Так исчезновения или возникновения? Не забывайте про линейность!))))


Интересно, какой ответ вы от меня на это ждёте.




> Стало быть петли всё же есть?))))


Есть, но не пратитьясамутпаде.




> А вместе со спаршей спарширующее, т.к. спаршу образуют две спарширующие дхармы, а те в свою очередь сознание. Уже не петли, а звёзды и тетрагоны получаются.)))


Когда я такое читаю у меня рождается беспокойство.

----------


## Сергей Коничев

Честно сказать, я даже не представляю как двенадцать звеньев взаимозависимого возникновения могут быть линейными? Получается со старостью и смерть (джарамаранам) исчезает и вся эта цепь?

----------

Fritz (01.03.2010)

----------


## До

> Честно сказать, я даже не представляю как двенадцать звеньев *взаимо*зависимого возникновения могут быть линейными? Получается со старостью и смерть (джарамаранам) исчезает и вся эта цепь?


Почитайте формулировку ПС Буддой и поймёте.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....002.than.html




> "And what is dependent co-arising? From ignorance as a requisite condition come fabrications. From fabrications as a requisite condition comes consciousness. From consciousness as a requisite condition comes name-&-form. From name-&-form as a requisite condition come the six sense media. From the six sense media as a requisite condition comes contact. From contact as a requisite condition comes feeling. From feeling as a requisite condition comes craving. From craving as a requisite condition comes clinging/sustenance. From clinging/sustenance as a requisite condition comes becoming. From becoming as a requisite condition comes birth. From birth as a requisite condition, then aging & death, sorrow, lamentation, pain, distress, & despair come into play. Such is the origination of this entire mass of stress & suffering.

----------


## Fritz

condition =  состояние обстоятельства условие обстановка  положение вид статус кондиция существенное условие 
необходимое условие=requisite condition
co-arising - cовместное возникновение

Как у Вас и у Будды из невежества возникают фабрикации? Вот просто объясните мне. Чтоб понять.

----------


## Нико

> Как у Вас и у Будды из невежества возникают фабрикации? Вот просто объясните мне. Чтоб понять.


[/QUOTE]

Смешно прозвучало: "Как у Вас и у Будды из невежества"....

У Будды нет неведения, и соответственно, остальных 11 звеньев этой цепи.

Вообще-то в классической формулировке второе звено -- это не fabrications, т.е. умопостроения, а "составные действия", или "карма". Неведение вызывает совершение омрачённых действий, которые приводят к рождению в сансаре (сознание -- третье звено), и т.д.

----------


## Сергей Коничев

> Почитайте формулировку ПС Буддой и поймёте.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....002.than.html


Спасибо за ссылку, конечно.
Но к сожалению вся трипитака не переведена, поэтому эта сутра вряд ли что нибудь объяснит.
Васубандху в Локанирдеше, так пишет:



> Далее, это причинно-зависимое возникновение (пратитьясамутпада), состоящее из двенадцати
> компонентов, должно быть рассмотрено в [аспекте своей] тройственной
>  природы — аффектов (клеша), действия (карма) и [их] основы (васту). Здесь
>    26. три — это аффекты (klesha)...
>    Три компонента суть аффекты по своей внутренней природе: неведение, жажда и привязанность.
>        ...два — действие (карма)...
>    Два компонента по своей внутренней природе — действие: формирующие  факторы (самскара) и существование.
>        ...семь — основа.
>    Семь компонентов — сознание, имя и форма, шесть источников сознания, контакт, чувствительность, рождение, старение и смерть — по своей
> ...

----------

Fritz (02.03.2010), Tong Po (02.09.2013)

----------


## Fritz

Сергей, зато вся Трипитака правильно прокомментирована учителями 2 и 3-го "поворотов".




> У Будды нет неведения, и соответственно, остальных 11 звеньев этой цепи.


Нико, это я строчки цитирую и задаю о них вопрос, а не мнение своё высказвыаю: 




> From ignorance as a requisite condition come fabrications.


Упрощу вопрос - как у До одно возникает из другого?

----------


## Ондрий

> Упрощу вопрос - как у До одно возникает из другого?


Друг, мне уже плохо))))




> *из* контакта(1) *—* чувствительность(2), 
> *из* рождения(1) *—* старение и смерть(2).
> .........
> благодаря чувствительности *из(1)* старения и смерти как основы вновь *возникает(2)*
> аффект [*как следствие(3)*].


Причинно-следственная последовательность у тебя тут тоже отсутствует?

Повторяю стопицотый раз вопрос - каким, о Господь Кришна, образом у тебя *одновременно* наличествует контакт, чувствительность, рождение и смерть???

Типа, прикосновение со-возникает с чувствами (да? даааа?  :Smilie:  ) 
И как тока родился - тут же помер. )))))

----------


## Fritz

> Типа, прикосновение со-возникает с чувствами


Здесь речь вообще идёт о контакте органа чувств и объекта, о контакте двух рупадхарм, а в целом вообще о контакте, совокупности, дхарм, о психическом феномене. 
Да даже и так и то верно - прикосновение и чувства возникают одномоментно, "из сознания", если будет не так, то любое прикосновение будет вызывать в случайном режиме случайные чувства - трогаешь холодное, получаешь горячее... Впрочем, это уже более сложный момент... Высшая виджнянавада))))))




> И как тока родился - тут же помер.


Тут речь о дхармах - рождение дхармы обусловлено гибелью предыдущей дхармы. Если есть рождение, значит есть и смерть. 
Хотя, к человеческой личности вцелом, к её "текущей нынешней жизни", это тоже подходит. Лень такое элементарное даже объяснять. Сегодня лень.)))




> Причинно-следственная последовательность у тебя тут тоже отсутствует?


Вот когда объяснишь мне как из ёжика кролик возникает, тогда и у меня эта последовательность появится. 




> это не fabrications


Нико, я тут подумал, фабрикации - очень удачное слово, а ещё лучше - фабрикаторы, или фабриканты.))) Очень хороший переводчик.

Один из таких фабрикаторов  - контакт, покоя нашему Шубхару не даёт))) А ведь я его снабдил литературой - прочитал за неделю и успокоился))) Не хотят русские люди учиться! )))))




> Повторяю стопицотый раз вопрос - каким, о Господь Кришна, образом у тебя одновременно наличествует контакт, чувствительность, рождение и смерть???


А у тебя что, всю жизнь один контакт?))) У меня один контакт и чувство _умирает_, следующий в этот же момент и_ рождается_. Как пиксели на мониторе))) Хотя круто наверное всю жизнь на одну точку смотреть))) Никаких проблем! 





> Неведение вызывает совершение омрачённых действий


Неведение  - это уже действие, оно выражается в 11ти звеньях, они его составляют. Так же как езда - это машина, водитель, дорога, ПДД и гибдд.)))

----------


## Ондрий

> Тут речь о дхармах - рождение дхармы обусловлено гибелью *предыдущей* дхармы. Если есть рождение, значит есть и смерть.


Фриц, когда я в гости заеду ближе к лету, ты мне травки заныкай, я тож хочу. Ты пишешь слово "предыдущей", говоря об одномоментности. Это как так бывает, расскажи.




> Лень такое элементарное даже объяснять. Сегодня лень.)))


Не поверишь, я уже читать устал)))

----------


## До

> Но к сожалению вся трипитака не переведена, поэтому эта сутра вряд ли что нибудь объяснит.


Занятная логика.




> Упрощу вопрос - как у До одно возникает из другого?


Я вас чем-то обидел? Извините.




> Как у Вас и у Будды из невежества возникают фабрикации? Вот просто объясните мне. Чтоб понять.





> '_Not knowing, bhikkhus, in ignorance, he forms the formation of merit, forms the formation of demerit, forms the formation of the imperturbable. As soon as a bhikkhu's ignorance is abandoned and clear vision arisen, bhikkhus, with the fading away of ignorance and the arising of clear vision he does not form even formations of merit_' (cf. S.ii,82).

----------


## Fritz

> Ты пишешь слово "предыдущей", говоря об одномоментности. Это как так бывает, расскажи.


Ну вот так - одно исчезло и возникло другое, без пробелов и пауз. Исчезло и возникло - тоже дхармы, и контакт тоже, кстати, всегда присутствующая дхарма. Учи матчасть, короче, что тут говорить.




> Я вас чем-то обидел? Извините.


Не надо извиняться, надо просто ответить про механизм возникновения одного из другого без посредства третьего и четвёртого.

----------


## Ersh

Так как же это "одно исчезло и возникло другое", "и контакт тоже, кстати, всегда присутствующая дхарма"?
Мы нашли-таки нечто вечное и всегда присутствующее, Fritz? Из которого все возникает?

----------


## Fritz

Немного не так. Эта дхарма присутствует только с другими дхармами, когда те вместе, это составная дхарма, её составляет 2 или более других, впрочем, как и все остальные дхармы, кроме дхарм безусловности (акаша) и двух прекращений (нирвана). Если пара контактирующих дхарм исчезли, то и их контакт исчезает вместе с ними, возникает другой контакт с другими, свежевозникшими, дхармами.

В этой связи, у меня доп. вопрос к До, или расширение предыдущего вопроса про одно из другого. Вот контакт, спарша, "6-я ступень", что это такое, как из этого вообще может что-то возникнуть, это ж чисто ментальная абстракция-феномен? Неужто у До при контакте атомов водорода и кислорода контакт - это некий элемент, хлор к примеру?)))

----------

Ersh (03.03.2010)

----------


## До

> Не надо извиняться, надо просто ответить про механизм возникновения одного из другого без посредства третьего и четвёртого.


Извините, если я вас чем обидел, ради бога. Я думаю, если я вас ненароком обидел нужно сначала с этим разобраться. А потом уже получится нормальный разговор на высокие темы, может быть.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну вот так - одно *исчезло* и *возникло* другое, без пробелов и пауз. Исчезло и возникло - тоже дхармы, и контакт тоже, кстати, всегда присутствующая дхарма. Учи матчасть, короче, что тут говорить


Забористая)))

----------


## Zom

На предмет патиччасамуппады - советую прочесть (хотя бы даже только предисловие и введениe) небольшой книги Аджана Тханиссаро. Здесь он показывает, что одно из самых адекватных сравнений патиччасамуппады (что было дано самим Буддой) - это пример с запутанным клубком. В таком клубке есть множество самых разных связей разного масштаба и срока взаимодействия, но при этом не хаотичных, а прослеживающихся в определённой общей закономерной линии (которая в общем виде и представлена в текстах сутт).

Скачать pdf можно тут:
http://www.dhammatalks.org/Archive/W...Co-arising.pdf

----------

Fritz (03.03.2010)

----------


## Fritz

> 4) Name-and-form: mental and physical phenomena. Mental phenomena
> include:
> a) feeling,
> b) perception,
> c) intention,
> d)* contact*, and
> e) attention.





> _To further complicate this picture, the factors within the sequence can feed back
> into one another before completing a full sequence._ This is the meaning of the
> specific factors and sub-factors that occur in different positions within the sequence.


Если снисходить с бытового уровня до "микроуровня" дхарм, то и получится, как я и говорил, выражение всех ступеней в одном моменте. В каждом моменте - stress))) 1-я БИ.




> Physical phenomena include the four great elements—the properties
> *constituting the kinetic sense of the body*—and any physical phenomenon derived
> from them:
> f) earth (solidity),
> g) water (liquidity),
> h) wind (energy and motion), and
> i) fire (warmth).


И ещё один намёк на то, что в Тхераваде нет никакой материи и никакого реализма. Так, между прочим.

----------


## Zom

> что в Тхераваде нет никакой материи и никакого реализма.


Есть.

----------


## PampKin Head

Прекрасно проделанная адаптационная работа нашими англоговорящими братьями и сестрами. Как это не удивительно, но с сохранением близко к аутентичным мелодиям "Смеха дакини"

----------

Alex (02.09.2013), Legba (03.09.2013), Pema Sonam (02.09.2013), Вова Л. (02.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (09.09.2013), Ондрий (02.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Прекрасно проделанная адаптационная работа нашими англоговорящими братьями и сестрами. Как это не удивительно, но с сохранением близко к аутентичным мелодиям "Смеха дакини"


Восхищена.) Чего только не придумают в мире)))) При всей своей терпимости, категорически против таких адаптаций. Но, если идёт на пользу кому-то..... :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

почему против? какие у вас рациональные обоснования?

----------


## Нико

> почему против? какие у вас рациональные обоснования?


Не могу ответить предельно точно на Ваш вопрос, просто как ученица Богдо-гегена Ринпоче видела, как это "надо делать".

PS. Некоторые пытались адаптировать подобным же образом Гуру-пуджу с цогом на русском, но это не устоялось.  :Frown:

----------


## Ондрий

сложно что-то возразить, как ученик "другого ламы" видел тоже "как надо делать" и это было "не так"

----------

Alex (02.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> сложно что-то возразить, как ученик "другого ламы" видел тоже "как надо делать" и это было "не так"


Да, наверное. Корни чода же во всех традициях одни? В смысле линии преемственности? Верно?

----------


## Ондрий

> Да, наверное. Корни чода же во всех традициях одни? В смысле линии преемственности? Верно?


а причем тут именно чод, а не что-то иное???! тема-то о другом (см. название)

----------


## Нико

> а причем тут именно чод, а не что-то иное???! тема-то о другом (см. название)


Пампкин привёл наглядный пример. Так случилось, что это был чод).

----------


## Нико

А вообще тема актуальна, чего там говорить...

----------


## Ондрий

> Пампкин привёл наглядный пример. Так случилось, что это был чод).


.... и поэтому начали рассуждать об его корнях?  :Smilie: ) это помогло бы решить вопрос как "правильно" делать ритуал*Ы* - на локальном языке или строго на тибетском?  :Smilie: .. ладно, давайте это в сторону как оффтоп..

Пример же на видео приведен оч. хороший. 

Только вот мужик какой-то умученный. Ощущение, что ему лень это все проделывать)), в отличие от бойкой женщины, ведущей "хор". ))

----------


## Дубинин

> Не могу ответить предельно точно на Ваш вопрос, просто как ученица Богдо-гегена Ринпоче видела, как это "надо делать".
> 
> PS. Некоторые пытались адаптировать подобным же образом Гуру-пуджу с цогом на русском, но это не устоялось.


В ЧОДе, на мой вопрос- можно ли не петь, а читать (если медведь по ушам потоптался), он (Богдо Геген) сказал- нельзя, ибо мелодию дакини напели, и она в комплекте с текстом (а так, лучше читать ламрим- сказал). А на вопрос "а можно ли перевести с сохранением мелодии?", он сказал, что не знает языка, и не может проконтролировать перевод. Если у этих людей, со стороны их ламы контроль соблюдён, то "вай нот".

----------

Alex (02.09.2013), Legba (03.09.2013), Pedma Kalzang (03.09.2013), Pema Sonam (02.09.2013), Нико (02.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> .... и поэтому начали рассуждать об его корнях? ) это помогло бы решить вопрос как "правильно" делать ритуал*Ы* - на локальном языке или строго на тибетском? .. ладно, давайте это в сторону как оффтоп..
> 
> Пример же на видео приведен оч. хороший.


Я сказала уже, что восхищена примером на видео. Что касается старого вопроса: "На каком языке Вы читаете садхану", то это, имхо, зависит от индивидуальных предпочтений. Корни чода оставим в покое. )

----------

Ондрий (02.09.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не могу ответить предельно точно на Ваш вопрос, просто как ученица Богдо-гегена Ринпоче видела, как это "надо делать".
> 
> PS. Некоторые пытались адаптировать подобным же образом Гуру-пуджу с цогом на русском, но это не устоялось.


Во-первых, "как надо делать" вам никто не запрещает и при наличии альтернатив;
Во-вторых, садхан (не Чод) на санкрите/"как надо" ученики Богдо Гегена тоже почему то не делали. А пользовали тибетские переводы с санскрита в лучшем случае.
В-третьих, вышеприведенное - это же не добровольное творчество масс "потому-что-заняться-больше-нечем", а вполне себе ... выполнение прямых указаний учителей.

Вариант с Сурманг Чодом (по мне так более оперный и (сомневаюсь я) со странными мелодиями).




З.Ы.Если что, то вот здесь http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=2zB1iq0o2ZQ тетенька вначале объясняет: кто она такая и на каком основании это делает.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.09.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

А танец прикольный!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Только вот мужик какой-то умученный. Ощущение, что ему лень это все проделывать)), в отличие от бойкой женщины, ведущей "хор".


Мужик может быть просто стар и болен...




> PS. Некоторые пытались адаптировать подобным же образом Гуру-пуджу с цогом на русском, но это не устоялось.


Потому что в случае Чода надо решить задачи не только рифмованного адекватного оригиналу перевода (желательно), но и вопросы с мелодиями. Т.е. не каждый энтузиаст способен слелать такую работу качественно.

С Кандро Канжанг показан вполне приемлемый вариант с минимальными искажениями...

P.S. Вообще западные буддисты давно проделали путь под руководством своих Наставников и часто все корпуса ритуальных текстов коллективных практик переведены на английский.

----------

Legba (03.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А танец прикольный!


Наверное, долго училась тётенька.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Наверное, долго училась тётенька.


Зависть - плохое качество.

З.Ы. Это я к тому, что попробуйте сами для начала нормально *играть на дамару, бить в дильбу* и хотя бы (!) вот так ногами поделать. То, что выглядит просто, не всегда таковым является на самом деле.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Зависть - плохое качество.
> 
> З.Ы. Это я к тому, что попробуйте сами для начала нормально *играть на дамару, бить в дильбу* и хотя бы (!) вот так ногами поделать. То, что выглядит просто, не всегда таковым является на самом деле.


Тоже верно :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, вполне обыденное явление на местных ганапуджах... танец Хаягривы https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1115075769772

З.Ы. Самое прикольное в том, что это происходит на постоянной основе НЕ в буддийском центре...

----------


## Ашвария

> Кстати, вполне обыденное явление на местных ганапуджах... танец Хаягривы 
> З.Ы. Самое прикольное в том, что это происходит на постоянной основе НЕ в буддийском центре...


Ничего удивительного.
В таинствах индуизма Хаягрива - один из пяти, и он смотрящий-в-небо. [Гаруда-запад, Вараха-север, Хануман-восток, Нарасимха-юг]. (Это если кто встречал такие скульптурные изображения - значение.)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Вдохновился тут, и как говорится, позвольте продемонстрировать мои убогие способности: http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=784 _Почти_ эквиметрический перевод.

----------

Legba (09.09.2013), Vladiimir (08.09.2013), Айрат (10.09.2013), Аньезка (08.09.2013), Ашвария (08.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.09.2013), Кауко (09.09.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Вдохновился тут, и как говорится, позвольте продемонстрировать мои убогие способности: http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=784 _Почти_ эквиметрический перевод.


Ну и вполне себе круто.))
А почему будущее время? В садхане чтение идет одновременно с визуализацией,
так что логичнее "вылетаю", "собираю" и т.д.
И наверное все же стоит использовать "темя", а не разговорное "маковка", что впрочем дело вкуса.))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну и вполне себе круто.))
> А почему будущее время? В садхане чтение идет одновременно с визуализацией,
> так что логичнее "вылетаю", "собираю" и т.д.
> И наверное все же стоит использовать "темя", а не разговорное "маковка", что впрочем дело вкуса.))


Маковка мне тоже не нравится и я целиком за настоящее время. Но оно в размер не помещается  :Frown:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Маковка мне тоже не нравится и я целиком за настоящее время. Но оно в размер не помещается


"Через темя вылетаю я"?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Маковка мне тоже не нравится и я целиком за настоящее время. Но оно в размер не помещается


Русский вестимо длиннее, и требовательней к грамматике.
Но идея то, чтобы смысл сохранился - мне кажется, это важнее.

"Через темя вылетаю
Черногневной Странницей"))

----------

Джнянаваджра (09.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Есть еще деццкое определение маковки - "родничок" :Smilie: 

А вообще в большинстве переводов макушка или темя.

Цхультримчик - горжусь Вами :Smilie: 

Только у Вас получается очень нежно :Big Grin:  Прям, как для детишек. Черногневная ну ничуть не пугает, слышится "черногривая", тело милое, маковка-заюшка и все дегуги и капалы напрочь пропадают за кадром :Smilie: 

Уж прямо немного "Сорока-ворона - кашку варила, деток кормила". Я так воспринимаю. Но не огорчайтесь и не обращайте на меня внимание и ни в коем случае не отступайте перед переводами - переводите еще.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

А вот мне кстати вспомнилось, что @*Pema Kalzang* однажды упоминал о переводе цикла практик «Сердечной сущности безграничного пространства великого совершенства» - вроде бы даже стихотворном и эквиметрическом. Таки он действительно есть (стихотворный то и эквиметрический)? Хотя бы краткие подготовительные практики.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А вот мне кстати вспомнилось, что @*Pema Kalzang* однажды упоминал о переводе цикла практик «Сердечной сущности безграничного пространства великого совершенства» - вроде бы даже стихотворном и эквиметрическом. Таки он действительно есть (стихотворный то и эквиметрический)? Хотя бы краткие подготовительные практики.


Если Вас интересуют подготовительные практики, у меня тоже есть что-то.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Если Вас интересуют подготовительные практики, у меня тоже есть что-то.


Если это стихотворная эквиметрическая/рифмованная форма перевода на русский нёндро Лонгчен Ньинтик - то было бы круто.
Русский перевод краткого нёндро, который Патрул Ринпоче (замечательный!), составил для европейцев, который издали люди из Semrig Russia (замечательные!) у меня есть.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Если это стихотворная эквиметрическая/рифмованная форма перевода на русский нёндро Лонгчен Ньинтик - то было бы круто.
> Русский перевод краткого нёндро, который Патрул Ринпоче (замечательный!), составил для европейцев, который издали люди из Semrig Russia (замечательные!) у меня есть.


Не, у меня гелугпинский есть только один текст, обширный по нгондро.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> "Через темя вылетаю
> Черногневной Странницей"))


Заменил на темя, добавил настоящего времени где можно. Спасибо!




> Только у Вас получается очень нежно Прям, как для детишек. Черногневная ну ничуть не пугает, слышится "черногривая", тело милое, маковка-заюшка и все дегуги и капалы напрочь пропадают за кадром


Это у Вас уже сиддхи ваджрного бесстрашия видимо  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это у Вас уже сиддхи ваджрного бесстрашия видимо


Не, меня уже пострашнее просто пугали :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2013)

----------


## Sojj

Молитвы и ритуалы - это как?
в этом плане я ортодокс, есть текст призываний, текст садхан и они связаны через сотни лет через поколения практиков от маха-сиддхов, которые получали эти знания непосредственно от Самбхогакаи, таким образом наша линия преемственности восходит к некоему реализованному существу, которому был передан определенный метод, в который включается произношение, ритм, ритуальные действия (предметы, мудры и т.п.), нюансы исполнения и т.д.

Если Вася Пупкин переведет, то мы будем следовать по линии преемственности Васи Пупкина. И самое время спросить - а лично у Васи этого - какая реализация?

мое имхо - перевести красивую молитву, которую рекомендуют читать перед сном, чтобы яки были здоровые - пожалуйста, а переводить на иные языки сущностный смысл практик Ваджраяны - прямой путь погреть ноги в Авичи.
могу ошибаться

----------


## Нико

> пожалуйста, а переводить на иные языки сущностный смысл практик Ваджраяны - прямой путь погреть ноги в Авичи.
> могу ошибаться


Да, ошибаетесь, наверное. Переводят на другие языки это. И скорее всего это заслуга, а не причина попадания в Авичи.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Если у человека есть необходимые посвящение на понятном ему языке, - нет никаких проблем с Ваджраяной, полагаю.

----------


## Нико

> Если у человека есть необходимые посвящение на понятном ему языке, - нет никаких проблем с Ваджраяной, полагаю.


Не все полиглоты, мало кто знает тибетский на необходимом уровне. Посему переводчики до сих пор в респекте.)

----------

Пема Дролкар (09.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> мое имхо - перевести красивую молитву, которую рекомендуют читать перед сном, чтобы яки были здоровые - пожалуйста, а переводить на иные языки сущностный смысл практик Ваджраяны - прямой путь погреть ноги в Авичи.
> могу ошибаться


Что ж это тибетцы-то переводили не только красивые молитвы на тибетский, но даже ж тантры Дзогчена! И далеко не все тибетские переводчики были махасиддхами. Этак Авичи должен быть переполнен уже.

Я не спорю, если Вы тибетский уже выучили хорошо, и во время чтения у вас в уме всплывает смысл фраз, а не красивые непонятные звуки, то конечно, лучше читать по-тибетски. Я сам так и делаю, кстати  :Smilie:  А вот если вы читаете вместо практики красивые непонятные звуки, то тут линия передачи хоть от самого Вайрочаны, и то мало поможет.

----------

Legba (09.09.2013), Tong Po (09.09.2013)

----------


## Sojj

> Что ж это тибетцы-то переводили не только красивые молитвы на тибетский, но даже ж тантры Дзогчена! И далеко не все тибетские переводчики были махасиддхами. Этак Авичи должен быть переполнен уже.


Я с интересом наблюдаю за деятельностью международной ДО и ИШШ. На русский язык переводятся очень многие тексты и объяснения, но сами практики остаются исконно на тибетском языке пусть и в транслитерации Уайли для понимания западных людей.
Намкай Норбу очень часто говорит о том, чтобы мы не отклонялись от передачи и учились правильному произношению.

Если бы все было так просто - почему за 30 лет не перевели сущностный смысл саддхан? И каким образом вообще можно перевести смысл мантры призывания???

Что касается Тибета, махасиддхов и тантр Дзогчена, то будем реалистами - все это получило распространение во времена славного Гуру Ринпоче, который наверняка уж участвовал в разъяснении своим ученикам сущностного смысла. + заслуги у людей другие были (родиться в Тибете во времена Падмасамбхавы) + реализованных практиков на квадратный метр как-то побольше.
но это опять лишь мои фантазии

----------


## Нико

> Я с интересом наблюдаю за деятельностью международной ДО и ИШШ. На русский язык переводятся очень многие тексты и объяснения, но сами практики остаются исконно на тибетском языке пусть и в транслитерации Уайли для понимания западных людей.
> Намкай Норбу очень часто говорит о том, чтобы мы не отклонялись от передачи и учились правильному произношению.
> 
> Если бы все было так просто - почему за 30 лет не перевели сущностный смысл саддхан? И каким образом вообще можно перевести смысл мантры призывания???
> 
> Что касается Тибета, махасиддхов и тантр Дзогчена, то будем реалистами - все это получило распространение во времена славного Гуру Ринпоче, который наверняка уж участвовал в разъяснении своим ученикам сущностного смысла. + заслуги у людей другие были (родиться в Тибете во времена Падмасамбхавы) + реализованных практиков на квадратный метр как-то побольше.
> но это опять лишь мои фантазии


Не знаю, тут садханы многие на русский переводились. Многим полезно это было в ретритах. Несовершенно -- да. Мантры оставались на исконном языке. И не надо мантры переводить.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Думаю, Дхарма сложна в понимании даже на родном языке носителей, тибетский язык, на котором преподается Дхарма - вообще мало кому понятен, нужно специально учиться даже тибетцам, плюс все зависит от понимания Дхармы самого переводчика и конкретного человека 

Поэтому все практики Ваджраяны имеют свои препятствия и вспомогательные позитивные возможности - и не конкретно в переводах тут дело. Если получать передачу и комментарии от квалифицированного Учителя даже через переводчика - проблем нет в понимании, если человек готов в своем восприятии определенных вещей. И потом любые ваджраянские учения годами приходится каждому для себя "домывать", и все время открывать для себя новые вещи.

Я конкретно против тупого повторения тибетских слогов без подстрочника и непонимания о чем говорится, что имеется ввиду и зачем. И я конкретно за хорошие переводы садхан, и пусть человек лучше как следует читает и визуализирует садхану в переводе, чем не практикует доступное вообще и не утруждается даже узнать, что там по-тибетски по смыслу. 

А что касается переводов и языков - единственное препятствие - недостаточно благой кармы. Есть русские, которые достигают прекрасных результатов в практике, пользуясь садханами в переводе. И есть тибетцы, которым садханы на тибетском мало что дают. Созревшим кармически вовремя попадается нужный текст - в хорошем переводе и он его понимает правильно по сути. Наблюдаю постоянно. А многие носители языка даже попросту не встрчаются с дхармическими текстами и садханами вообще.

А переведенный Нагрим, например, меня вполне устраивает. :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Молитвы и ритуалы - это как?
> в этом плане я ортодокс, есть текст призываний, текст садхан и они связаны через сотни лет через поколения практиков от маха-сиддхов, которые получали эти знания непосредственно от Самбхогакаи, таким образом наша линия преемственности восходит к некоему реализованному существу, которому был передан определенный метод, в который включается произношение, ритм, ритуальные действия (предметы, мудры и т.п.), нюансы исполнения и т.д.
> 
> Если Вася Пупкин переведет, то мы будем следовать по линии преемственности Васи Пупкина. И самое время спросить - а лично у Васи этого - какая реализация?
> 
> мое имхо - перевести красивую молитву, которую рекомендуют читать перед сном, чтобы яки были здоровые - пожалуйста, а переводить на иные языки сущностный смысл практик Ваджраяны - прямой путь погреть ноги в Авичи.
> могу ошибаться


Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче во внушающей главе "Translating the Dharma" в пособии "Longchen Nyintik Practice Manual: advice on how to practice" говорит, что европейцы не должны стараться стать тибетцами, практикуя исключительно на тибетском - у них ничего не выйдет в этой жизни, а в следующей - знание тибетского может не помочь. Нужно переводить все тексты, переводить добросовестно и как можно более поэтично, чтобы это воодушевляло на практику, отражая при этом весь смысл Дхармы. Если нет идеальных переводов, то иметь хотя бы приемлемые. 




> So for this generation of Buddhists, it is a kind of crucial turning point in the West. We should try and translate the Dharma into our own languages, and should definetely try to relate the words properly. This is my own judgement in a way, but I thing that relying only on Tibetan is very short sighted. When I teach in the West, sometimes we talk for hours about one word, and I have never felt it to be a waste of time.
> 
> In Chinese Buddhism there is saying, "A foreign monk always reads the sutre better" :-)
> 
> In chosing the language that you want to chant in, it is really up to you, especially if you are practicing individually. *There are two things you might want to consider: do you want emotion or do you want to penetrate your mind stream with the meaning?* I think it is good to opt for the second of the two.

----------

Legba (09.09.2013), Tong Po (09.09.2013), Пема Дролкар (09.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Что касается Тибета, махасиддхов и тантр Дзогчена, то будем реалистами - все это получило распространение во времена славного Гуру Ринпоче, который наверняка уж участвовал в разъяснении своим ученикам сущностного смысла. + заслуги у людей другие были (родиться в Тибете во времена Падмасамбхавы) + реализованных практиков на квадратный метр как-то побольше.
> но это опять лишь мои фантазии


Да нет, тексты переводились и после Гуру Ринпоче. Все тексты школ сарма —вообще после упадка времён Лангдармы. А насчёт сущностного смысла —вы так говорите, как будто учителя больше не разъясняют ученикам сущностный смысл.

----------

Sojj (10.09.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Да нет, тексты переводились и после Гуру Ринпоче. Все тексты школ сарма —вообще после упадка времён Лангдармы. А насчёт сущностного смысла —вы так говорите, как будто учителя больше не разъясняют ученикам сущностный смысл.


Хотелось бы также добавить, что тексты садхан, составленные непосредственно махасиддхами Индии - скорее исключение.
Гелукпинцы практикуют, в основном, по садханам Пабонки Ринпоче, т.е. это тексты начала ХХ века.
Лонгчен Нинтик - тоже, строго говоря, 18 век. Адзом Друкпа (и уж тем более - Намкай Норбу Ринпоче) - также ХХ век.

----------

Джнянаваджра (09.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Гелукпинцы практикуют, в основном, по садханам Пабонки Ринпоче, т.е. это тексты начала ХХ века.


Ты прав, однако. Сама не понимаю, почему так.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Вообще, конечно, неофитам все тибетские "аш назг фракатулук агх бурзум иши кримпатул" поначалу доставляют фан (по себе сужу), да и коллективный назгул-чантинг - штука инспирирующая и хорошая. Но тут либо тибетский учить, либо на русском/английском всегда практику дублировать, либо переводить на русский хотя бы для индивидуальной практики. Так кажется правильней.

Хрупкий же баланс между традицией и модерном - это отдельный вопрос. Не к ночи вспоминается приснопамятный Бхайравананда со своими оригинальными концепциями. Ну типа такого:



 :Wink:  :Facepalm:

----------

Legba (09.09.2013), Дхармананда (09.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.09.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Ты прав, однако. Сама не понимаю, почему так.


Может белые люди стараются быть "святее Папы"?))




> Не к ночи вспоминается приснопамятный Бхайравананда со своими оригинальными концепциями.


Ну, здравое-то зерно есть.
АК-47 всяко больше впечатляет, чем лук со стрелами...
Кому что, впрочем))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

А вот кстати ещё внезапно вопрос возник чуть не в теме - а тексты тибетских садхан и молитв СЕЙЧАС на санскрит обратно переводят какие-нибудь гики-реконструкторы? Встречалось кому-нибудь такое?  :Wink:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну, здравое-то зерно есть.
> АК-47 всяко больше впечатляет, чем лук со стрелами...
> Кому что, впрочем))


Так мне даже нравится, и очень!  :Wink:  Но этож надо чтоб АК-47 в некоторых случаях был ещё цветами всячески обвит - и пули в виде цветочков  :Wink:  Плюс - массы не поймут. Слишком фриковая прошивка.

Ну и исполнение изображений у Бхайравананды, конечно, было не ахти какое.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А вот кстати ещё внезапно вопрос возник чуть не в теме - а тексты тибетских садхан и молитв СЕЙЧАС на санскрит обратно переводят какие-нибудь гики-реконструкторы? Встречалось кому-нибудь такое?


Практически не переводят. Есть конечно проекты восстановления на санскрите каких-то текстов, но это в основном тексты по философии.
тибетское творчество и времен Падмасамбхавы (когда был сделан первый санскрито-тибетский словарь, вроде как махавьютпати назывался, так что о сиддха нет никакой речи) содержало много ошибок.
Не хотелосьы бы в очередной раз печатать здесь кусок по истории того как в тибет приносили винаю.... с большими провалами в памяти

----------

Джнянаваджра (09.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Практически не переводят. Есть конечно проекты восстановления на санскрите каких-то текстов, но это в основном тексты по философии.
> тибетское творчество и времен Падмасамбхавы (когда был сделан первый санскрито-тибетский словарь, вроде как махавьютпати назывался, так что о сиддха нет никакой речи) содержало много ошибок.
> Не хотелосьы бы в очередной раз печатать здесь кусок по истории того как в тибет приносили винаю.... с большими провалами в памяти


Чего у них провалы в памяти были? Вроде Лоцавы.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Чего у них провалы в памяти были? Вроде Лоцавы.


Нико. Они зубрили тексты и потом из забывали. А винаю на основании логики восстанавливали. Выкладывал же уже здесь кусок кангьюра про это

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нико. Они зубрили тексты и потом из забывали. А винаю на основании логики восстанавливали. Выкладывал же уже здесь кусок кангьюра про это


Во забывчивые какие!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Во забывчивые какие!


Да в кангьюре и повеселее куски встречаются.
Типа один и тот же текст в разных частях кангьюра с разными разностями в пределах одной мантры. кто как мог - так и писал. грамотности ждать там было немного бессмысленно

----------

Джнянаваджра (09.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2013)

----------


## Legba

Только Наланда! Только хардкор!!!

----------

Pedma Kalzang (10.09.2013), Нико (09.09.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А вот кстати ещё внезапно вопрос возник чуть не в теме - а тексты тибетских садхан и молитв СЕЙЧАС на санскрит обратно переводят какие-нибудь гики-реконструкторы? Встречалось кому-нибудь такое?


Насколько мне известно, гики-реконструкторы из Центра Тибетских Исследований Центрального Университета Национальностей, среди которых немало монахов и уважаемых тулку, активно занимаются переводом _сутр_ на санскрит, а также переводов недостающих сутр с китайского на тибетский и обратно. Про садханы и молитвы не знаю, к сожалению.

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.09.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> "Через темя вылетаю
> Черногневной Странницей"))


Ваня Пешеход ака Джони Уокер? Имена/фамилии/нарицательное не переводят же...

Туточа, на глаза попалось http://www.alleng.ru/d/engl/engl30.htm
*Комиссаров В.Н. Теория перевода (лингвистические аспекты).*




> Учебник «Теория перевода (лингвистические аспекты)» предназначен для студентов переводческих факультетов и факультетов иностранного языка.
> 
> Во Введении и десяти главах учебника излагаются теоретические концепции, созданные на основе многочисленных исследований советских и зарубежных языковедов. Особенно широко используются в учебнике теоретические разработки его автора, а также положения научных публикаций по теории перевода Л.С. Бархударова, Я.И. Рецкера, АД. Швейцера (включая ряд текстуальных заимствований). Разумеется, автор несет полную ответственность за трактовку в учебнике используемых материалов, которая не всегда совпадает с их интерпретацией соответствующими авторами.
> 
> В качестве иллюстративного материала в учебнике использованы примеры англо-русских переводов и результаты сопоставительного анализа систем и правил функционирования английского и русского языков. Однако общетеоретические принципы лингвистического анализа перевода, излагаемые в учебнике, сохраняют свою силу для любого сочетания языков. Поэтому материал учебника может быть использован и в курсах теории перевода с других языков при условии, что будут также приведены примеры переводов с этих языков для иллюстрации теоретических положений

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ваня Пешеход ака Джони Уокер? Имена/фамилии/нарицательное не переводят же...


Да и Лука Небоход.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ваня Пешеход ака Джони Уокер?


Что ж тогда Трома Нагмо, а не Кродха Кали?  :Wink:

----------

Legba (10.09.2013), Rushny (10.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2013)

----------


## Alex

На самом деле иногда имена собственные вполне можно (и даже нужно) переводить. А иногда категорически не нужно. Перевод - это вообще творческое и слабо формализуемое искусство.

----------

Naruikazuchi (10.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.09.2013), Пема Дролкар (10.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Ваня Пешеход ака Джони Уокер? Имена/фамилии/нарицательное не переводят же...


Эта... Не переводят, как раз, имена собственные. Поскольку нарицательные - это все остальное, по большому счету.))
Кроме того, не думаю, что Трома Нагмо/Кродха Кали - это имя и фамилия.
Но, наверное, Вам виднее.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (10.09.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Здравствуйте дети! К нам приехал Иван Кустарник Младший, царь объединенных княжеств... Кхм, как перевести на русский "Америка"?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что ж тогда Трома Нагмо, а не Кродха Кали?


Потому что перевод на русский (не на суахили, не на буртский и не на японский), в соответствии с правилами русского языка. И в зависимости от первоисточника конкретного перевода.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Потому что перевод на русский (не на суахили, не на буртский и не на японский), в соответствии с правилами русского языка. И в зависимости от первоисточника конкретного перевода.


Ну тут, как уже заметили, не паспортное имя, а нарицательное - которое позволяет и перевод, и толкования (главное, чтоб не получилось в итоге как в анекдоте про "Рыбонька, один билетик мне").
 :Wink: 

Но в целом мнение ясно - сугубо техническое и практичное.

----------


## Legba

Мне вот лично кажется, что "имена" Йидамов - именно нарицательные, а не собственные.
Кстати, практика переводов ККАП - "Любящие Глаза" и т.п. - никого не смущает?

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Мне вот лично кажется, что "имена" Йидамов - именно нарицательные, а не собственные.
> Кстати, практика переводов ККАП - "Любящие Глаза" и т.п. - никого не смущает?


Меня смущает. И Чёрный Плащ тоже. Если в последнем ошиблась -- поправьте. )

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Мне вот лично кажется, что "имена" Йидамов - именно нарицательные, а не собственные.
> Кстати, практика переводов ККАП - "Любящие Глаза" и т.п. - никого не смущает?


Вот я как раз вспоминал сегодня об этом и даже именно это на соответствующий топик вдохновило

Было бы здорово собрать в том топике все эти ККАП переводческие инициативы. И разобрать  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

Уважаемые,  а как тогда по-русски будет звучать: Архат  Ангулимала? Демобилизованные Четки  отрубленных пальцев?

----------

Карма Палджор (10.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Меня не смущает, потому что я ими не пользуюсь.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Уважаемые,  а как тогда по-русски будет звучать: Архат  Ангулимала? Демобилизованные Четки  отрубленных пальцев?


О посвящённый богине Деметре, это будет "Достойный, украшенный Ожерельем Пальцев"  :Wink: 
Правда, когда он архатом стал - он вроде бы сменил имя обратно на "Безвредный"  :Wink: 
Крутая погремуха.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

Ангулимала — это как и везде у нас, не имена, а клички. Очень часто они связаны либо с физическими особенностями, либо с местом происхождения, славой.
Цонкапа, например, будет "Цонковский".
А Ангулимала — какой-нибудь "Собирающий пальцы", или просто "Палец". Какой-нибудь разбойник Иван "Палец" Иванов, потому что все знают, что он забирает у своих жертв палец.


Насчёт перевода на родной язык ключевых текстов, касающихся практики, необходимо, в первую очередь, ответить себе на следующий вопрос:
Лично мне необходимо передать учение дальше, скажем, близкому другу, объяснить как практиковать, дать практики. Тибета уже давным давно нет. Каким образом я буду передавать учение? Предложу ему кучу манускриптов на языке, который почти никто не знает, и который ему будет необходимо выучить, чтобы преступить к практике?

----------

Legba (11.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.09.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Ангулимала — это как и везде у нас, не имена, а клички. Очень часто они связаны либо с физическими особенностями, либо с местом происхождения, славой.


Тем не менее, это Дхармическое имя. А дхармическое имя всегда обязательно многофункционально, это как характеристика природы данного конкретного Существа.
ПамкинХэдДжи точно перевёл: там с санскрита Анга- член тела, палец ангули; мала - это же чётки на санскрите и т.п. языках, состоящие из 108 одинаковых элементов.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Удивительно, что все зацикливаются на словах. Конечно, они в какой-то мере объясняют смысл или понятия, но весь вопрос всегда в том, что именно есть в раздетой от слов мысли. Именно этот раздетый смысл и переводят старательно на другие языки, а не словосочетание.

Когда получаешь комментарии на практики - многие слова садханы имеют настолько расширенные понятия, что диву даешься.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Лично мне необходимо передать учение дальше, скажем, близкому другу, объяснить как практиковать, дать практики. Тибета уже давным давно нет. Каким образом я буду передавать учение? Предложу ему кучу манускриптов на языке, который почти никто не знает, и который ему будет необходимо выучить, чтобы преступить к практике?


Ответ простой: ничего и никому передавать не собираюсь.

----------


## Greedy

> Ответ простой: ничего и никому передавать не собираюсь.


Тогда перед Вами не стоит вопрос о том, на каком языке должна быть Дхарма.
Не следует воспринимать сам этот вопрос личностно. Он просто акцентирует внимание на то, что Дхарма должна быть на "языке" того, кто её передаёт. Если её будут передавать дальше европейцы, то она должна быть на европейских языках в том объёме, чтобы европеец мог её полностью передать другому европейцу. Если европейцу для этого нужно будет привлекать тибетцев, то это означает, что европеец пока Дхарму в полном объёме не получил и передать дальше не может.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тогда перед Вами не стоит вопрос о том, на каком языке должна быть Дхарма.


Забавно... Т.е. если комплексом "гуру-из-бобруйска" не страдаешь, то вопрос языка не стоит, ага... Я, лично, перевежу для себя.

----------


## Greedy

> Забавно... Т.е. если комплексом "гуру-из-бобруйска" не страдаешь, то вопрос языка не стоит, ага... Я, лично, перевежу для себя.


Вопрос языка стоит исключительно "понимаю ли я всё, что мне передают".
А если с комплексом, то "поймут ли меня те, кому я буду всё это передавать". И второе намного более обширнее и требовательнее, в том числе и к материалу, который будет использоваться в передачи дальше.

Тибетцы ходили в Индию, чтобы изучить буддизм. Но потом адаптировали его так, чтобы последующим поколениям в Индию ходить нужды уже не было. Роль учителей санскрита для своих учеников они, особо, себе не примеряли.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вопрос языка стоит исключительно "понимаю ли я всё, что мне передают".
> А если с комплексом, то "поймут ли меня те, кому я буду всё это передавать". И второе намного более обширнее и требовательнее, в том числе и к материалу, который будет использоваться в передачи дальше.


Можете не сомневаться, что и Вы сам не идеально понимаете, что Вам передают, и передать другим, чтобы те правильно на 100 процентов поняли практически не удается никому.

Понимание - вещь крайне кармическая и индивидуальная. Понимают все только Будды :Smilie:  И только у будды есть качество речи, которую все существа всех миров понимают одновременно, правильно и каждый на своем языке. Но это слегка логически не укладывается в то, что самсара до сих пор есть и Будды своими руками не могут разгрести чужие страдания.

От переводчика требуется губокое понимание специфического материала, который он переводит, богатое знание языка, глубокий опыт переводческой работы и быть чем-то невроде голоса за кадром - тоесть, идеально, когда людям кажется, что его вообще нет и они все понимают напрямую.

ЧТо касается передачи Учения - то чего только не наблюдаешь. Сто человек сидят в зале, слышат того же ламу через того же переводчика и каждый понимает свое :Smilie:  Сто человек читают одну и ту же книгу, и каждый мысленно выделяет для себя свои кускии трактует их смысл по-своему.

Так что на идеальные переводы и понимание  Дхармы вообще вряд ли можно претендовать - хотя бы по причине нашего собственного ущербного восприятия.

----------

